# Witch got me :( CD2 waiters welcome!



## Jess.Taylor21

So the witch finally came after 3 bfn's and 4 days late!! Kind of relieved to be starting a new cycle though!! So come on ladies lets start this cycle with a fresh positive start!! PMA PMA PMA :D GL to everyone :hugs:


----------



## paula181

*Aww sorry she caught you 

Good luck and fx'd for your next cycle 

xx*


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Aww thanks hunny!! :hugs:

Gl to you too :D xx


----------



## 21Rach

Good luck for this cycle hope you get a early Christmas present in form of a bfp xx


----------



## x Helen x

Sorry she got you, evil :witch:

Good luck for this cycle!


----------



## Nikki_K

This is our cycle babe!!! Huge FX 
Lots of love xxxx baby dust xxxx


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Thanks for your kind words girlies :D and YES nikki this is our bloody month the witch isnt going to get us this time!!! :D xxx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Cd2 and counting!!!


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

haha!! i have no idea when im going to O this month as last cycle completely through everything off course, hope i dont end up with another 31 day cycle though cant deal with that! xx


----------



## Twinkie210

I'm CD 3... I am hoping this is my month too.


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Hey Twinkie, sorry to AF got you :( hope this will be all of our months!! 

Are you doing anything differently this month? 

I think im going to try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan and see how that goes, along with tempting though as i like to keep a track of what my body is doing and i find sometimes opk's dont give me the right days!! xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

I don't think I'm using opks either. I say bd everyday 11-16 since that's the time between almost O and actual O the last couple months for me.


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Yea im gunna do the same every other day and then everyday around the time i O'd last month!! which is similar to you, cd12 - cd16 still gunna keep temping though i think. xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

I have been looking for this thread. How are you girl? I am still here dealing with this horrid af. 

So....Dh has told me he is in charge now since it didn't work my way, lol, silly him! He doesn't have a clue how it works. He is going off his new app and when it says I should O. He has even picked out the days we are going to bd. He feels like he knows so much based off what the doctors have said when he had SAs about how often to do it for better sperm and when to wait. What you think about that?


----------



## ashleyann

Got me yesterday!! Uuuughh cd2 here also..bummed but definitely excited to start a new cycle! Good luck to you girls :)


----------



## ashleyann

babyluv that's cute about your hubby..lol


----------



## mybabyluv3

No it's not. He is annoying! I'm like just give me your sperm and shut-up. I'll let you know when I'm pregnant. It would be nice if he wasn't such a dick about it.

Sorry the witch got you today.


----------



## ashleyann

OOh noo sorry then that does suck! It's hard when they have no clue about anything that goes on in a month and how things work but of course they think they know everything!! Best of luck!


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Hi hunny, sorry iv not been on in agggeesss :( been chilling for a week.... Hmmmmmm whats up with your DH!!!??? lol i hope things get better for you both babe.... Well im just bout too leave for my weeks holiday!!! and im due to O at the end of it so were just going to BD everyother night and hope for the best!! no pressure this month though as we were both quite down after last months escapades! lol..... if i dont get bk to you straight away ill respond at some point when iv got the internet!! :D big :hugs: girlies and stay POSITIVE!!!!! :D xxxxxxx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Have fun away. Enjoy yourself. Don't let the whole ttc get in the way. BD but have fun with it! Will be waiting to hear how your making out.:hugs:


----------



## ami1985

CD 2 for me xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey sweetie, Are you still away? How is it going? Just checking on you. I know there's not much going on at this point in our cycles. Nothing exciting anyway. Just waiting for O.


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

HIIIIIII.... Im baccckkkk :D :D :D missed you lot .... was having major withdrawals not having any internet!!! Had an AMAZING time away though!! lots of BD'ing and fun!! woohooo just waiting to O which should be in the next few days hopefully :D 

How is everyone doing :D xxxx


----------



## babybwishes

Hi ladies, I am new to this site and on CD5. Had D&C May 13th :( but DH and I have been trying since. Dr put me back on Clomid this month :) 100mg!! Took first pills tonight and waiting to O. Anyone going to use OPKs? I have been using them but since I dont O right never get a +. Baby Dust 2 all!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hi girls. Nice to have you back finally Jess. Was beginning to think you weren't coming back. Glad you had a nice time away. I'm right with you. bding and waiting for O. House full og kids this wknd so have tuo try and sneak in some hubby and wife time!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Babywishes glad you can join us! I hope the clomid works for you. I'm on my 2nd cycle trying soy. No opks this time. Trying to save money so just temping and checking cervical fluids and such. Hope this cycle brings you better luck!!


----------



## dearbaby

I got caught by the witch as well.
Silly October Halloween month.
I am on CD2 of a 34-35 day cycle.


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Haha it was very tempting not to come back!! it was lovely :D was nice just to spend some quality time together!!! Im temping and opk's but nothing else just waiting :D xxx


----------



## sarahtia

hiya jess an nikki

just thought i wud pop by an say hi. how is this cycle going?? ope ya both doin gud. were are the other girls from our old group?? x x


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Hi hunny, hope you and bump are doing well :D not sure where they have all gone tbh, should be O'ing in the next few days so just waitingfor af or bfp really, worst bit ever lol!!
xx


----------



## baby_nurse

Hello I'm still here but can't really join as I'm only on CD 1 and you ladies are all ahead of me!! Jess glad you had a lovely time away with OH its nice to spend some quality time together isn't it! Nice to see you taking a more relaxed aproach this cycle - which is what I'm trying to do. 

Good luck for all the ladies in their fertile period! My last cycle was pretty wacky (thanks to BC!) seems I had a 40 day anovulatory cycle :( So fx'd this month is the month that my body returns to some sense of normality and I ovulate!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well I hope I'm still waiting for O. My temps this wknd and today are messed up. Kept waking up later and later by hours. Cervix is still open, I think, but feels a little firmer. Didn't get to bd for 2 days so I'm really hoping I haven't missed it. No O pains yet so hoping that's a good sign. 

How is every one else coming along?


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Hey babynurse, sorry to hear your last cycle was a bit of a bugger, fingers crossed this cycle will be then one!! :hugs: Yea i feel so much more relaxed and happy with this cycle its been nice not stressing about anything :D 

Mybabyluv my temps have been crazy this cycle really all over the place compared to last month!! no idea why weird isnt it!!! im sure you wont miss it just try and get as much :sex: in as possible for the next few days :D I had major O pains yesterday and then got a temp rise today so fingers crossed that was it and my temps stay high now!! Just gotta wait the long 2 weeks now :( urgh!!! xxx


----------



## baby_nurse

Good luck in your 2ww Jess and hope this time it isn't as stressful for you - try not to symptom spot and think too much about it - easier said than done right!! I'm not one to give advice as never even had a 2ww lol :lol:


----------



## rihanna

I am cd2 too but i see this thread is old-ish and you are cd16by now!! lol gud luck


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Thanks hun, well dont think im going to have much time to be doing any symptom spotting or anything this month lol, got 2 exams in the next 2 weeks and also hunting for a new job as was made redundant :( sogot alot to keep my mind occupied!!

Hi rihanna welcome to the group hunny, gl for this cycle :D yea cd16 for me now :-/ in my awful 2ww :D keep us posted with how you get on hun xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

CD16 for me too and I have no clue what is going on with my body. Had cramping today but cervix has closed up and I am drying up. I have 2 charts and none are showing a confirmed O yet. I just hope I actually O this month.

Staying busy sounds like a good thing Jess, these next couple of weeks. Good luck on the job search too. I know how that can be.

Hello Rihanna!


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

I had a similar situation last cycle hun don't panic mine came a few days later! got my fnx'd for you!! I got my cross hairs today :D so im officially 3dpo woohoo!!!... with a gd always comes a bad :( before during and after O i had really thick and lots of creamy cm!! not great for all the little spermies iv heard now im worried iv not got a chance of bfp :( anyone know about it?? xxx


----------



## mybabyluv3

I know that it is possible to not have visible ewcm and still get pregnant. Some people don't get any. I know I get very little that's why I started drinking grapefruit juice and it really worked. I had lots of it. Unfortunately it seems to come before I O. still have to work out a proper schedule for it. Also try baking soda for a more alkaline PH. There's different ways to use it. (Douche, drink, finger) Douching isn't always advisable but I say do which ever you are comfortable with. 

Got crosshairs today too. Not sure if I'm trusting it though. FF is the chart that has all adjusted temps from sat to ystrdy. We shall see. Went for 2 days without bd and finally started bding again Mon morn, the day I supposedly Ovulated so I hope we caught it in time. I'm just like you being worried about not providing the right environment for the sperm. Not betting on the previous days before being enough.

So the tww begins....BFPs to us both!!!


----------



## rihanna

thanks for the welcome! yes 2ww will be a lot faster if you are kept busy. 

I am not using OPK or temping i am just trying to :sex: at the right time. I am going to try every other day from cd11 untill cd19 to cover it with maybe extra :sex: in the middle ! lol


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Awww thanks for that hun i might try some grapefruit juice then! just been so worried that its gunna slow them down and i wont get my little bean :( well fnx'd for both of us i hope we end up being bump buddies that would be amazing :D FF can be a bit odd sometimes it was completely wrong about my O last month but i think its just a case of trial and error which is sooooo frustrating in this situation lol!! Sounds like you would of caught it though hunny and dont forget the little spermies live upto 5 days so try not to panic too much!! easy for me to say, Worlds biggest worrier over here lol!!! xxx

I wish i could take the relaxed approach Rihanna once i started temping and opk's you sort of get addicted lol so good on you hun :D xxx


----------



## rihanna

fingers crossed for everyone :dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

Jess.Taylor21 said:


> Hey Twinkie, sorry to AF got you :( hope this will be all of our months!!
> 
> Are you doing anything differently this month?
> 
> I think im going to try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan and see how that goes, along with tempting though as i like to keep a track of what my body is doing and i find sometimes opk's dont give me the right days!! xx

Wow, I kind of lost track of this thread! This month I am taking progesterone supplements CD 16-35 (prescribed by my OB/GYN). I also switched prenatals and my new one has DHA in it. I don't know if it is a coincidence but I think I O'd yesterday @ CD 17! I have never O'd before CD 20/21 before! I have to wait and see what my temps do and hope that it is not the progesterone supplement that caused my temp shift today!

We were able to DTD CD 14, 15, 16, and 17 so I don't know that there is much more I can do.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Swangrl

I am CD1 I am with you!!! I was 2 days late!!!! Baby DUST to you this month!!!! ya for NOVEMBER!! GL ladies


----------



## adttc

I am on CD 2 as of today! Good luck and baby dust to all of you guys!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Jess.Taylor21 said:
 

> Awww thanks for that hun i might try some grapefruit juice then! just been so worried that its gunna slow them down and i wont get my little bean :( well fnx'd for both of us i hope we end up being bump buddies that would be amazing :D FF can be a bit odd sometimes it was completely wrong about my O last month but i think its just a case of trial and error which is sooooo frustrating in this situation lol!! Sounds like you would of caught it though hunny and dont forget the little spermies live upto 5 days so try not to panic too much!! easy for me to say, Worlds biggest worrier over here lol!!! xxx
> 
> I wish i could take the relaxed approach Rihanna once i started temping and opk's you sort of get addicted lol so good on you hun :D xxx

So now I'm claiming it BUMP BUDDIES we are!!! You too Twinkie:flower: This is our month. Nice bday presents too I think. 

Twinkie it definitely looks like O was ystrdy, and you seemed to have caught all the basis regarding bd. Now it's time to relax. Lol, I know, I know, next to impossible.

Welcome again to all you girls who are in the beginning of your cycles. Wishing you a speedy O!


----------



## rihanna

Any progress anyone? What CD are poeple on now?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey, playing the waiting game here. I confess I did test already but I am only 7 or 8dpo. still hopeful.
But yeah, What happened to everybody???

What's going on with you Rihanna?


----------



## rihanna

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hey, playing the waiting game here. I confess I did test already but I am only 7 or 8dpo. still hopeful.
> But yeah, What happened to everybody???
> 
> What's going on with you Rihanna?

7/8 dpo is still early so fingers crossed for you p+tive test in the next few days :happydance:

Im on CD 7 - no idea when i OV so BD'ing starts at the weekend lol!


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Hi girlies, CD8 for me and not one urge to test!!! woooppieee haven't symptom spotted yet either!! :D just hanging on in there, come on girls BFPS!!!!! xx


----------



## baby_nurse

Well done Jess! Fx'd for you xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Jess.Taylor21 said:


> Hi girlies, CD8 for me and not one urge to test!!! woooppieee haven't symptom spotted yet either!! :D just hanging on in there, come on girls BFPS!!!!! xx

Looks like we done switched places. Now I'm testing and your not, lol!


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Hahaha yea looks like it hun, im being very chilled out this month in fact I've hardly thought about it tbh! not going to test until I'm late as cant deal with the heartache! how are you getting on? any symptoms yet?? xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

No symptoms other than my usual pre af ones. I see keeping busy worked out pretty good for you. I have nothing but time on my hands to obsess. Good thing I'm broke or any money I did have would be put to ttc, lol!


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

lol yea my new job is keeping me mega busy plus the new addition Milo (puppy) is my chart still looking ok because the last few temps have been a bit off had a few restless nights and wondered if that may be the cause! xx


----------



## CanadianMaple

CD3 here. Had a long 46 day cycle last one so sitting at the lab at 6:45am waiting to do bloodwork before going to work. Thinking about skipping OPKs this time, they were a huge source of stress for me.


----------



## DSM

Hey guys, witch got me too after waiting 59 days!! Typical lol, ah well Im starting to get used to these long cycles now, i just have to accept this is my length now. 

So i am positive that this cycle will be our turn, my next witch visit is due 27th Dec fingers crossed she doesn't show 

Good luck everyone !!


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Ok so starting to get a little excited! had a big dip this morning and yesterday evening and this morning iv had browny coloured creamy cm! with some stomach cramps.... could this be??.... dont want to say it just in case its af coming early but you get my drift! how you girlies doing!! anyone heard from nikki?? xx


----------



## littleprinces

she got me as well, a day late! never been late before so thought this was it :( she is a tricky one! ah well onto the next cycle


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh Jess I hope this is it! Guess I'm right with the rest of you girls. Af got me super early. Your wondering when and why its taking so long and I'm wondering why mine is so early. Oh well the sooner I get to start over. Have to take not having af on my bday cuz she should be over by then as my present instead of a BFP.


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Witch got me girlies :( oh well onwards and upwards, i ov on my birthday this cycle so im looking forward to that! :D how's everyone else getting on? :D xxx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sorry girl. Glad to see your spirits are up. Maybe Nov is are lucky month for conception. I think you should continue on with the worry free ttc. Seems to be doing you good, even if it didn't end in a Bfp.


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Oh yea def going on that way :D seems to keep me happier!! gunna continue with temps and just try and bd every other day :D also my reading said November conception! fingers crossed aye, how are you my lovely? xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Im hanging in there. Trying to not let myself get discouraged. Having been able to temp the past 2 days. Hope I can get it together in the next couple days when af is finally gone. 
keep me updated. Try not to stay away so long.


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Yea sorry hunny not deliberately staying away! glad your holding out!! im not sure whether to temp this month or not! or whether to maybe just have :sex: and if it happens it happens! lol xx


----------



## weeyaosi

Good luck for this cycle!


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

hey ladies, well me and hubby decided to stop temping this month and just to b'd every other day and see what happens! :D so fingers crossed that'll work for us this month, how is everyone??? :D xxxx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hello!!! Every other day sounds like a plan to me. I think I need to keep temping to have a better understanding of my cycles and to keep track. May be needing to see a doctor if it doesn't happen soon. Plus I've had the surgery, and because of my age. Waiting to O now. Of course I'm still not able to take my temp at the same time. DH keeps making me stay up all late playing Modern Warfare. Good thing is I should be Oing before the wknd gets here. I can forget getting accurate temps on the wknd. Especially this one with all the kids coming.

How is everything else going with you, since you are not focusing as much on ttc?


----------



## tiatammy

Jess.Taylor21 said:


> hey ladies, well me and hubby decided to stop temping this month and just to b'd every other day and see what happens! :D so fingers crossed that'll work for us this month, how is everyone??? :D xxxx

Hi jess.Yaylor21 Tiatammy here witch got me too 11/16/11 on cycle day 3 been trying to concieve since april, trying to hang in there, good luck to you all and lots of:dust::dust::dust:to you all


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi Jess it's nice your taking a more laid back approach this month, it sounds like a great idea BDing every other day...I'm not sure I would have the energy :lol: I am 3 DPO trying not to symptom spot! First time I'm in 2WW for me so quite a weird feeling


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

AWWW thats gd hun, i literally have no idea where i am in my cycle lol!!! just waiting to see what happens if anything!! xx


----------



## tiatammy

Witch got me again this month, well we are off to december, hopefully christmas is our time it would be a wonderful christmas gift, I quess time will tell it all. Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to all you ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey, I thought this thread was dead! Sorry af got you. I should be about to O so hoping this month brings better news for us!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hey, I thought this thread was dead! Sorry af got you. I should be about to O so hoping this month brings better news for us!

hi babyluv3 Yes I do hope This month is the month for us both I have been trying for going on 8 months and it does get harder and harder with each passing month:cry::cry: Lots of :dust::dust: to you and all the ladies:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

This is my 7th month and it. I almost want to give up, but I know I can't do that.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> This is my 7th month and it. I almost want to give up, but I know I can't do that.

Me too sweetheart it is hard to stay positive I agree, You know some that give up and say nomore and stop temping stop OPKs and the other stuff some do get pregnant right away I dont know how true that really is or if it is just a co. you know, but we cant give up we have to hang in there for that BFP, and support one another we can do it:hugs::hugs: I feel that way too at times and then I say to myself no I am not going to do this to myself, and take a deep breath and say I am going to do this:thumbup::thumbup:, and you can too. When you are down I will give you support and a shoulder to cry on:hugs: we will make it sweetie:hugs::friends::dust::dust:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I need that shoulder now. This month I said no soy, no opks, no softcups or preseed, but I will temp. We might need those charts for later and not having a clue when I O'd would really drive me crazy! I said I wasn't even going to bother dh with what's going on and hope to just bd at the right time. He started work this week of all weeks from 6pm to 6am. The only time we will be able to dtd is in the morning when he gets home and I return from taking my dd to school. We are having an issue with one of tenants and because I wouldn't get up earlier to play ispy because it would affect my temp and I think today is O day, can't mess that up, he comes home mad. Told me it's getting annoying and something is wrong with me because he never had a problem before. He went to sleep. 

I haven't bothered him this month. We dtd Sun twice but for fun not baby making. Mon I left it alone. Ystrdy we got to bd and even though we were both extra sleepy it turned out to be the best it's been in a while. I had a longer period this cycle so it wasn't like the months before when we were bding or 5 days straight and I still hadn't O'd then we got tired and broke and I ended up Oing. 

I was having such a stress free week. Trying to stay calm now bcuz I know how sensitive O is. One little thing and it can be thrown off. Now how can I? I know I said I wasn't going to put my all into it this cycle but it definitely can't happen on its own!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I need that shoulder now. This month I said no soy, no opks, no softcups or preseed, but I will temp. We might need those charts for later and not having a clue when I O'd would really drive me crazy! I said I wasn't even going to bother dh with what's going on and hope to just bd at the right time. He started work this week of all weeks from 6pm to 6am. The only time we will be able to dtd is in the morning when he gets home and I return from taking my dd to school. We are having an issue with one of tenants and because I wouldn't get up earlier to play ispy because it would affect my temp and I think today is O day, can't mess that up, he comes home mad. Told me it's getting annoying and something is wrong with me because he never had a problem before. He went to sleep.
> 
> I haven't bothered him this month. We dtd Sun twice but for fun not baby making. Mon I left it alone. Ystrdy we got to bd and even though we were both extra sleepy it turned out to be the best it's been in a while. I had a longer period this cycle so it wasn't like the months before when we were bding or 5 days straight and I still hadn't O'd then we got tired and broke and I ended up Oing.
> 
> I was having such a stress free week. Trying to stay calm now bcuz I know how sensitive O is. One little thing and it can be thrown off. Now how can I? I know I said I wasn't going to put my all into it this cycle but it definitely can't happen on its own!

I know it is so hard not to think about it, but hang in there, and so sorry things have been stressful for you sweetie, I have had my times too dont think I havent, thats why I say talking to others really does help, wish I could give you a hug, and really give you my shoulder to cry on, but I can send you one:hugs::hugs:Stay strong honey it will happen, and when it does you will say it was all worth it:hugs::dust::dust::friends:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks sweetie! I see you had a TR too. The frustrating part for me is not being sure if my tube is still open. Only my right tube was able to be repaired.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Thanks sweetie! I see you had a TR too. The frustrating part for me is not being sure if my tube is still open. Only my right tube was able to be repaired.

YOU MAY NEED A DYE TEST DONE TO MAKE SURE THE TUBE IS OPEN, HANG IN THERE SWEETHEART, YOU WILL MAKE IT:hugs:, AND SOMETIMES WITH ONE TUBE IT TAKES A LITTLE BIT LONGER THAN OTHERS. iT WILL HAPPEN HONEY, I FEEL THE SAME WAY YOU FEEL AT TIMES FRUSTRATED, I GET DOWN, I CRY MANY OF TIMES, I GET ANGRY, I EVEN GET DEPRESSED AT TIMES,AND WANT TO GIVE UP, THIS IS ALL NORMAL, SO DONT FRET ABOUT YOUR REACTIONS THINGS WILL BE FINE HONEY JUST HANG IN THERE WITH ALL US LADIES WE WILL SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER DEAL?:hugs::thumbup::friends::hug::xmas9::xmas3::dust::dust:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thank you so much for your kind words. That is exactly why I am on here. I know I am not alone. I hope to one day be able to give you words of encouragement. 

Things are better today. I was so tired ystrdy I was at 9:30. Now a day of cleaning. Think I O'd on Thursday. I have a nice temp surge so far. Still very crampy. Hope this tww goes by fast. 

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. That is exactly why I am on here. I know I am not alone. I hope to one day be able to give you words of encouragement.
> 
> Things are better today. I was so tired ystrdy I was at 9:30. Now a day of cleaning. Think I O'd on Thursday. I have a nice temp surge so far. Still very crampy. Hope this tww goes by fast.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle?

Hi sweets how are you sorry havent been on in a couple of days been so busy, so glad to hear you are doing better:happydance: was thinking about you over the weekend hoping you were doing better sooooo glad to hear that.I am on cycle day 8, and normally get a positive OPK anywhere between cycle dat 10,11,or 12, so my ovulation is right around the corner:happydance: Do hope this month is the month:thumbup:, and it is yours too:thumbup: Any plans for the holidays? I am going to see my daughter her fiance on christmas eve and chritmas day going to inlaws everyone is there so it is nice just hope there is no talk about the baby you know dont want anything to down my mood I have been telling everyon this , because I just dont want to talk to them about it, If you know what I mean.:hugs::dust::dust::friends::xmas9::xmas6::xmas3::xmas4:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey there. I know what you mean about not talking about it. Only one person in my family knows that I'm trying and I don't even think I will tell her right away when it happens. She already knows too much. 

What's your plan for the bd? Are you doing smep or just winging it?

Me I'm 6dpo today. Nothing too much going on. Got the sore bbs right on time. Last month I thought something was up because I hadn't had it yet. I always have twinges and stuff going on so nothing new. I'm going to see if I can get DH to buy me some tests. I feel like peeing on things now for some reason. Maybe I just feel like I need to do something besides just wait. I don't do Christmas so I don't have that to occupy my mind. Have a good time with your family though. I am the only one in my family who is always missing during the holidays. I do miss that but try to make all other family gatherings.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hey there. I know what you mean about not talking about it. Only one person in my family knows that I'm trying and I don't even think I will tell her right away when it happens. She already knows too much.
> 
> What's your plan for the bd? Are you doing smep or just winging it?
> 
> Me I'm 6dpo today. Nothing too much going on. Got the sore bbs right on time. Last month I thought something was up because I hadn't had it yet. I always have twinges and stuff going on so nothing new. I'm going to see if I can get DH to buy me some tests. I feel like peeing on things now for some reason. Maybe I just feel like I need to do something besides just wait. I don't do Christmas so I don't have that to occupy my mind. Have a good time with your family though. I am the only one in my family who is always missing during the holidays. I do miss that but try to make all other family gatherings.

Well honey I do hope you get your BFP real soon, I do thankyou for wishing me to have a good time with my family:hugs: I do hope I am not crossing the line here, but is there any speacial reason why you dont do christmas? if you dont wish to tell that is ok sweetie just making confersation, I know for me it is hard for me for thanksgiving, because I lost my mom 2 days before thanksgiving, just wondering if this was your case maybe thought you may have lost someone that was dear to you.:hugs::dust::dust::friends::xmas3::xmas9:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I don't celebrate for religious reasons. My family is all Christian. Even my two oldest children. I became Muslim 4 years ago after I got married to my husband. I love it, but it is hard sometimes at times like these.

Sorry about your Mother. I don't know why but I seem to see that a lot. People losing someone close around Thanksgiving. I know that must be hard for you. How many years has it been? Not that it matters much. I had a moment today taking my dd to school. I rode by a funeral home and started thinking about my step dad. It will be a year Jan 13 and I was tryna think of any and everything to keep the tears back. Nothing worked. Lol, had to fix my face before I got out the car to walk her in.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I don't celebrate for religious reasons. My family is all Christian. Even my two oldest children. I became Muslim 4 years ago after I got married to my husband. I love it, but it is hard sometimes at times like these.
> 
> Sorry about your Mother. I don't know why but I seem to see that a lot. People losing someone close around Thanksgiving. I know that must be hard for you. How many years has it been? Not that it matters much. I had a moment today taking my dd to school. I rode by a funeral home and started thinking about my step dad. It will be a year Jan 13 and I was tryna think of any and everything to keep the tears back. Nothing worked. Lol, had to fix my face before I got out the car to walk her in.

It has been 10 years, but around the holidays it still feels like yesterday to me, my mom was so young she was only in her 40s, she had lugarrettes desease and dont know how she got it, they are still testing on that desease and they still have no answers figure that one out:shrug: Well I am sure it is hard to customize and adjust at times for you around the holidays, but you and your husband come as one once you marry so both sides sacrifice for each other and that is the way it is suppose to be as long as you are happy that is all that matters, and the family understands and if they dont your husband still loves you:thumbup:. Loosing a family member is so very hard with in its self, but around the holidays is worse, but I hold her in my heart always and I light a candle for her on her birthday, and all the holidays, so that makes me feel good, sendind you and your hubby lots :dust::dust::dust::friends:, Talk with you soon sweetie.:hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

:hugs::hugs:I feel for you. That is so very young. It must be like she was snatched away from you, but like I said before it doesn't matter how long ago or how young even. I honestly don't think I could deal. You are very strong. :flower:

Ok no more talk about death. I am an emotional wreck before af. It is a little early for that though. Nipples are sore too but just tell me to stop symptom spotting please. It never leads to anything positive.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> :hugs::hugs:I feel for you. That is so very young. It must be like she was snatched away from you, but like I said before it doesn't matter how long ago or how young even. I honestly don't think I could deal. You are very strong. :flower:
> 
> Ok no more talk about death. I am an emotional wreck before af. It is a little early for that though. Nipples are sore too but just tell me to stop symptom spotting please. It never leads to anything positive.

STOP SYMPTOM SPOTTING. well you want hear a good one, well hubby called a place for the sperm anaysis talk to a man and he said they did the complete sperm anaysis, so did his sample this morning, and dropped it off at the lab, he goes to work and then gets a call from a woman from the lab and she tells him they dont do the complete sperm anaysis, great haaa, now we have to start the process all over again. I am so angry:growlmad:, and upset :cry: I was really hoping to get results before the holidays now we have to wait til after the holidays. Things have just not been going good for me lately:nope:, nothing seems to be going as it should. I need a good :cry: maybe even a punching bag:thumbup:, that will work you think:haha:, I have to have some humor I quess, talk with you soon sweetie sorry for the unload on you, just had to vent, sending you lots of:dust::dust::dust::friends::hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

That's crazy! I don't know if I would want them handling my sperm anyway if they that unorganized. Did he not have one before the reversal? I am thinking my hubby has been under so much stress lately, if it's having an affect on his. I haven't had a bad day but for some reason I am an emotional wreck. Started crying again on the way to dd school this morning and have been snapping ever since. DH is home now and says he's staying in his car until it's safe to come in. Lol! So right now I'm pissed for you. At least you don't have to wait for his report to even try. I really feel like my period is coming any second.


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Miss you guys hope your all ok! Just having a break at the mo :) be back soon I promise xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

I know Jess. You just kicked us to the curb!...........just kidding. Glad you are alive and well. Get back real soon. Miss you girl!


----------



## mybabyluv3

So depressed right now. Wish she would just come already so I can get back to that short happy time of not ttc. I been having that crampy feeling for days now. Strange. I usually get it but not constantly. It will happen a few days before then go away and come back day of af. My nipples are sore when it's usually just the bbs. They are not as full today and ystrdy but still very tender. Then we have my chart. It was looking so perfect until today. My cervix is low hard and open to match so come on af. Don't put me through anymore torture please!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> That's crazy! I don't know if I would want them handling my sperm anyway if they that unorganized. Did he not have one before the reversal? I am thinking my hubby has been under so much stress lately, if it's having an affect on his. I haven't had a bad day but for some reason I am an emotional wreck. Started crying again on the way to dd school this morning and have been snapping ever since. DH is home now and says he's staying in his car until it's safe to come in. Lol! So right now I'm pissed for you. At least you don't have to wait for his report to even try. I really feel like my period is coming any second.

So sorry to hear that you are a emotiuonal wreck honey, I have been there I wish I could give you a hug, so I will send you one:hugs: do hope you feel better, and no my hubby didnt have one before the reversal, I do think that is funny that hubby wont come in til it is safe:haha: Us women go through so much, they just dont understand sometimes, at times all we need is a little understanding and when they see us like that all we need is sometimes is a hug and some comforting words from them, hang in there sweetheart.:hugs::dust::dust::friends:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks hun. Not as bad ystrdy. Right now just waiting for af. How are you? Anything exciting going on?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Thanks hun. Not as bad ystrdy. Right now just waiting for af. How are you? Anything exciting going on?

nothing exciting here, on my 2ww now, but dont think we did it this month I dont think we did enough bedding and then with that sperm anaysis mess up, nothing seems to be going right, having to repeat the sperm anaysis test because of the lab screw up just really pisses me off, sorry I am so full of so many emotions right now. Do hope you dont get AF,that would be grat sweetgeart to hear some good news I need it:happydance::hugs: sending you lots of :dust::dust::friends: how was your holiday?


----------



## mybabyluv3

I wish I was back in the beginning of the tww. Every lil bit of moisture and I'm running to the bathroom. You know they say it happens when you least expect it. Maybe this will be it for you. I still can't believe that confusion with the sa. That is crazy! I hope things start looking up for you and your hubby in the new year.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I wish I was back in the beginning of the tww. Every lil bit of moisture and I'm running to the bathroom. You know they say it happens when you least expect it. Maybe this will be it for you. I still can't believe that confusion with the sa. That is crazy! I hope things start looking up for you and your hubby in the new year.

hey sweetie thanks I hope they start looking up too, something has to break this not so good news cycle. I have had just about all I can take with this. I do know what you mean about constantly running to the bathroom with the least little bit of thinking is this it,so you are not alone on that one. How have you been feeling? Do hope this is it for us or at least the first part of the year our turn has to be coming.:thumbup::hugs::dust::dust::hug::friends:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Dh keeps telling me I'm not pregnant. I'm like shut up! It's bad enough I have doubt but don't rub it in. Usually I start cramping and say ok this is it but this has been lasting for almost a week, so it's really annoying. I'm thinking I will either start spotting tomorrow or it's gonna come full on. Will be 12dpo. Was trying to not have sex so I can tell if the ewcm has returned like always before af, but couldn't keep him off me. I think it's safe to say now that thats what I have and not leftovers but one can only hope.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Dh keeps telling me I'm not pregnant. I'm like shut up! It's bad enough I have doubt but don't rub it in. Usually I start cramping and say ok this is it but this has been lasting for almost a week, so it's really annoying. I'm thinking I will either start spotting tomorrow or it's gonna come full on. Will be 12dpo. Was trying to not have sex so I can tell if the ewcm has returned like always before af, but couldn't keep him off me. I think it's safe to say now that thats what I have and not leftovers but one can only hope.

hi sweetie you know my hubby seems to be the same way, you know around fertile period hes tired we get some in fertile period but not as much as we should I think, but when fertile period is over then he is in full force :growlmad:, I dont know sometimes I wonder if he is getting cold feet about it, I mean he has 3 other children 2 of them are on their own and grown and we are raising the 11 year old as we speak I dont know sometimes he has me in a worldwind and then other times he comes behind me putting his hands on my belly and says wont be long I wont be able to wrap my arms completly around you and smiles like he is happy and cant wait for it to happen ooooh men :shrug: I do hope the best for you sweetie and do pray this month is our month, we have to wait to do the Sa this friday because of the holidays so it will be a while for it unfortuntly. All I know is god I think is really testing my patience.:hugs::dust::dust::hug::friends:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Aww man. Going through bnb withdrawal. Lol. Couldn't get online all day. So cd1 for me. Got more to say when I get back from store.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thats good news that you have an appt for the sa. I know it will end in more good news. Yes our hubbies are alike. I hated telling him my period came. Of course he was like he knew it. He thinks that if I'm not throwing up or something in a week that means I'm not pregnant. Gets all upset about it but when its that time to get it in he acts all uninterested and has that just go with the flow attitude. Afterwards, I can't keep him off me. 
AreYou ovulating this week? Maybe a good sa report will get him a little more excited to get busy. My hubby had 2 great ones so of course now it's all my fault. I hear it every month from him. I'm really believing now that my tube is not open. Not one bfp yet. No mc, no chemicals, nothing. I just don't know when we will have the money for a hsg. I just keep thinking only if I didn't miss my chance at the ivf clinical trial. I get more and more upset evertime I think about it.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Thats good news that you have an appt for the sa. I know it will end in more good news. Yes our hubbies are alike. I hated telling him my period came. Of course he was like he knew it. He thinks that if I'm not throwing up or something in a week that means I'm not pregnant. Gets all upset about it but when its that time to get it in he acts all uninterested and has that just go with the flow attitude. Afterwards, I can't keep him off me.
> AreYou ovulating this week? Maybe a good sa report will get him a little more excited to get busy. My hubby had 2 great ones so of course now it's all my fault. I hear it every month from him. I'm really believing now that my tube is not open. Not one bfp yet. No mc, no chemicals, nothing. I just don't know when we will have the money for a hsg. I just keep thinking only if I didn't miss my chance at the ivf clinical trial. I get more and more upset evertime I think about it.

So sorry to hear we have somewhat like the same hubbies, they just think they know it all and they are never wrong, I hope and pray you get pregnant and get a positive and dont get sick throwing up and then rub it in his face and say see I dont have to be throwing up to be pregnant:haha: Men make me so angry sometimes, you will be in my prayers sweetheart. no I am not in the ovulation week I am in my 2 ww right now, dont believe I have concieved though because I dont believe there was enough bedding done, and I didnt use the OPKs this month, though I know I get a positive on either day 10,11,or 12, and did bed on day 10, 11 and 14, that is as far as we could go because for the next 2 days hubby has to refrain from anything due to the sa that has to be done on friday, so that is my situation right now. Sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::friends:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm sorry forgot you are in the tww. Fx'd for you! I know you both cant wait for friday to come and be over. Will they give you the results right away? 
Guess all I can do now is root for you! This is your month. I'm all out of hope for myself for now. Think it's gonna be a while for me.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I'm sorry forgot you are in the tww. Fx'd for you! I know you both cant wait for friday to come and be over. Will they give you the results right away?
> Guess all I can do now is root for you! This is your month. I'm all out of hope for myself for now. Think it's gonna be a while for me.

Oh mybabyluv3 It will happen hun you have to hang in there honey, dont give up, :hugs: I am determined we will make it, I look at it this way waiting makes the heart grow fonder, and that is what I am keeping in mind, that is what my grandmother always told me so when our little ones get here we will be so over joyed, :hugs:, and say it was worth the wait. I am on cycle day 16 and temp this morning was 98.6 the highest I have ever gotton so I quess we will see, If not then on to next month. I dont use the charting on fertility.com, using charting that my doc. uses,or I would show you my chart. I am keeping everything crossed for the both of us. the sa has been recseduled due to hubby didnt want to miss this fertile period, that shocked me so on to the next week for the sa, the results will be emailed to us beings my doc. that did my reversal is in Louiville Kentucky, and he is the one who has me doing the temp chart, and he ordered the sa. But dont you give up girl we will make it :hugs::dust::dust::hug::hug::friends:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thats good that you still have a relationship with your TR doc. Mine is all the way in AZ so not doing me much help here in Philly. I really want to sit and have a serious discussion with dh about our next steps but not in mood for his negative comments. If am so bored with my life. He seems to be just fine. We have his friend from FL here for the week and he has stayed somewhere else lastnight and tonight. All dh wants to do is have me play modern warfare with him. Did I mention we are kid free too? 

That's great that he is aware and wants to use this time to try and to reschedule his sa. He gets major points for that! If wish I could see your chart. Give me something to do. When do you plan on testing. Getting good vibes here.
I had a crazy crazy dream lastnight. If dreamt my mom, whose husband just died last January, and my 2 aunts both who had their tubes tied, all were having twins. I was at hospital with them and every everything. I was also pregnant but not due yet and decided to wait to find out the sex. Now I know I'm obsessed with having a baby. Is that not wild or what?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Thats good that you still have a relationship with your TR doc. Mine is all the way in AZ so not doing me much help here in Philly. I really want to sit and have a serious discussion with dh about our next steps but not in mood for his negative comments. If am so bored with my life. He seems to be just fine. We have his friend from FL here for the week and he has stayed somewhere else lastnight and tonight. All dh wants to do is have me play modern warfare with him. Did I mention we are kid free too?
> 
> That's great that he is aware and wants to use this time to try and to reschedule his sa. He gets major points for that! If wish I could see your chart. Give me something to do. When do you plan on testing. Getting good vibes here.
> I had a crazy crazy dream lastnight. If dreamt my mom, whose husband just died last January, and my 2 aunts both who had their tubes tied, all were having twins. I was at hospital with them and every everything. I was also pregnant but not due yet and decided to wait to find out the sex. Now I know I'm obsessed with having a baby. Is that not wild or what?

babyluv3 yes with the dream thing sometimes that does happen with some women, hey sounds like a good sign :thumbup:, do hope that this is it for you honey. well I am on cycle day17 and the temp deopped to 98.2 not sure what that may mean:shrug:,AF is due the 8th or the 9th so quess we just wait and see., I really dont know how to do that fertility friend.com thing, cant afford another bill right now, and dont know how to attach it to these posts I am new at all this computer stuff, My hubbie helped me set this up so I could talk to other women that are going through the same thing, after the tubal reversal. I feel stupid sometimes with this comuter stuff :dohh::haha:.:hugs::dust::dust::friends::hug:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh I'm the wrong person to ask about how to upload stuff. Lol. I only use the free version of fertility friend. They give you a free trial of vip but after that I can't be paying for it. I use that and a dif app on my phone. That's still a pretty high temp. As long as it's over the coverline. Does your chart show a coverline? That's the good thing with ff. My other chart doesn't so it makes it harder to see temp shifts.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Oh I'm the wrong person to ask about how to upload stuff. Lol. I only use the free version of fertility friend. They give you a free trial of vip but after that I can't be paying for it. I use that and a dif app on my phone. That's still a pretty high temp. As long as it's over the coverline. Does your chart show a coverline? That's the good thing with ff. My other chart doesn't so it makes it harder to see temp shifts.

Yeap it shows a cover line, and it is still way above the coverline, so do hope maybe thats a good sign ? I am trying not to get my hopes up. I am due for AF the 8th or the 9th so I quess I will test somewhere in there, but dont have any other symptoms right now. How are you doing sweetie? anthting new to report ?:hugs::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hope its good news! Nothing here just waiting out af. The last couple months have been longer. Don't know what that's about. Enjoying this time of no worries.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hope its good news! Nothing here just waiting out af. The last couple months have been longer. Don't know what that's about. Enjoying this time of no worries.

mybabyluv I know what you mean enjoying the time of not worrying, anymore that is the only time I am not s:hugs::dust::dust:tressed when I am on AF. but when fertile time comes I am a reck:shrug: Its crazy. I just feel sometimes its never going to happen :shrug::nope: and then other times I do get poss. about it. The emotions are back and forth every month, I just wish I could look in a crystal ball and it would tell me everything that needs to be fixed :haha::haha:. I then start thinking well I am 40 and hubby is 50, My thoughts just ramble and ramble you ever been like that? My mind just never stops.


----------



## mybabyluv3

All the time I am like that. You are not alone. I almost hate for af to end. It's crazy. I hate that feel so optimistic at the start only to be let down again. All I think about is what went wrong, is it something I did, how am I gonna fix it, is it just not meant to be. When we get that BFP it will all have been worth the agony. Just have to keep on pressing until that miracle happens. I just never imagined myself being in this situation. Failing to get pregnant. I must say that I don't fully regret the TL. I probably would've gotten pregnant by the wrong person. I pray every day that God allows me to give my husband the baby he wants.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> All the time I am like that. You are not alone. I almost hate for af to end. It's crazy. I hate that feel so optimistic at the start only to be let down again. All I think about is what went wrong, is it something I did, how am I gonna fix it, is it just not meant to be. When we get that BFP it will all have been worth the agony. Just have to keep on pressing until that miracle happens. I just never imagined myself being in this situation. Failing to get pregnant. I must say that I don't fully regret the TL. I probably would've gotten pregnant by the wrong person. I pray every day that God allows me to give my husband the baby he wants.

mybabyluv3 You know I remember at the very begining of this journey just after sergery, saying well next month we will be pregnant, boy was I wrong. I had such high hopes it was going to happen fast, that was my first let down, and it has repeated itself every month since :cry:I really dont want to fail my husband either, I pray to god alot please allow me to be a mom again. and there are so many women out here having children and just dont care, and here we are trying and care and want to love our children with all our being and we are struggleing. It makes me so angry sometimes when I hear on the news what people are doing to their children, and I hurt for them :cry:, all they want is to be loved. Ok thats enough of that I am getting upset just typing about this, but it is all so true and so sad:cry: We will make it I am determined, sending you lots of love sweetie and:hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sending you lots of love right back. I really believe I didn't heal right after the surgery. If was under so much stress you wouldn't believe. Every day now I wonder if this is why I am not pregnant yet. Won't find out til I can finally get an hsg done I guess. 

Happy New Year to you, hun!!! May it bring us many blessings!!! Any plans for tonight'? Nothing for me. I will probably be on bnb. Dh mentioned going to fireworks but he really doesn't want to do anything. He doesn't like participating in any kind of holiday. I once again will be home bored out my mind. Even now I'm bout to go crazy. It's so nice out and I'm home alone, no money to go anywhere. Ystrdy I went to target just to roam around. That's how bored I was. Did find a book I would like to start reading.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Sending you lots of love right back. I really believe I didn't heal right after the surgery. If was under so much stress you wouldn't believe. Every day now I wonder if this is why I am not pregnant yet. Won't find out til I can finally get an hsg done I guess.
> 
> Happy New Year to you, hun!!! May it bring us many blessings!!! Any plans for tonight'? Nothing for me. I will probably be on bnb. Dh mentioned going to fireworks but he really doesn't want to do anything. He doesn't like participating in any kind of holiday. I once again will be home bored out my mind. Even now I'm bout to go crazy. It's so nice out and I'm home alone, no money to go anywhere. Ystrdy I went to target just to roam around. That's how bored I was. Did find a book I would like to start reading.

mybabyluv3 sweetie you sound like you are depressed, this is natural, but honey try not to let it get the best of you sweetie, do you have any hobbies anthing you like to do? like maybe sew, read books or maybe friends to have over for maybe a card game, scrap booking, anything? find something you enjoy doing and spend your leasure time doing something like that. honey I am so sorry that you are bored out of your mind been there I know exactly what you are talking about, HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO SWEETIE< I do pray this year is a whole new year for you and I both, and that this year is our year :thumbup::happydance: just hang in there with me honey, I went to my brothers for new years eve get together with his wife 3 children and a few others, we sat around and talked about old times, my dad started to talk about the lod days, of course when my brother and I were little it was really nice, and we played the olddies, you know thw country music we crew up with, I like the old music rather than thius music of today. I like patsy Cline, connie Francis, conway twitty, charlie pride, tammy wynette, which is who I was named after, and there are so many more I like I would be here forever naming them all in all it was a good night, gave me time to relax and enjoy my family, and a break for a bit of not thinking about TTC.:hugs::dust::dust::hi:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sounds like a wonderful night. Glad you enjoyed yourself and found something to take your mins off ttc.. I definitely need a hobby. I would love to learn to sew. I need something productive to do. This year is already starting off bad. My hubby is mad bcuz I wanted to go be with my family last night instead of sit home and do what we do every night. I love spending time with him but it's always doing what he wants. He's 42 and it's all about his car or a video game. If mean was I really sposed to get excited about watching kung fu and playing playstation on new year's? He said I was spoiled and ungrateful when he had a special night planned. My dad and his girlfriend had a get together at her house which was close to me not far like all my family. His sisters and brother and their other halves were all there. When I asked if we could go he said ok but complained the whole time. He was gonna be bored, he didn't want to be around people drinking. I told him he was selfish so he said he wasn't going. Talked shit all through the night. I even woke up to it and now getting the silent treatment. Just ridiculous. On the plus side I did get to hang out with my older daughter and my aunt and her kids. We were out shopping. DD had christmas money burning in her pockets.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Sounds like a wonderful night. Glad you enjoyed yourself and found something to take your mins off ttc.. I definitely need a hobby. I would love to learn to sew. I need something productive to do. This year is already starting off bad. My hubby is mad bcuz I wanted to go be with my family last night instead of sit home and do what we do every night. I love spending time with him but it's always doing what he wants. He's 42 and it's all about his car or a video game. If mean was I really sposed to get excited about watching kung fu and playing playstation on new year's? He said I was spoiled and ungrateful when he had a special night planned. My dad and his girlfriend had a get together at her house which was close to me not far like all my family. His sisters and brother and their other halves were all there. When I asked if we could go he said ok but complained the whole time. He was gonna be bored, he didn't want to be around people drinking. I told him he was selfish so he said he wasn't going. Talked shit all through the night. I even woke up to it and now getting the silent treatment. Just ridiculous. On the plus side I did get to hang out with my older daughter and my aunt and her kids. We were out shopping. DD had christmas money burning in her pockets.

MYbabyluv3 so sorry about the way he treated you and spoke to you, that was so very wrong, of him to treat you that way for someone that is to love you that is not the way they should act. So sorry here is a :hugs:,not only that you do not need to be getting upset like that at all, who wants to sit around and watch someone play games and not speak to them, he really sounds like he was being very childdish, dont want to sound like I am stepping over the line by saying that, just saying what it sounds like to me sweetie, I am so sorry you had to go through that, If it were me I would give him the same treatment back, thts just me:haha: I dont stand for that. hang in there honey sending you lots of love and :hugs: keep me informed sweetie. FRIENDS :hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thank you friend. Yes thats exactly how he acts, like a child. It wasn't until last night that he started speaking to me like he should. I'm okay though. I just kept myself busy. Anyway, how have you been? Any baby news yet? I could surely use some good news. I'm still not completely clear of af. Another long one. I'm going to look and see what's said to be helpful in increasing the lp. mine's been 11 days lately and I think it's going to get shorter. but I'm not really wanting a longer cycle. Any ideas?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Thank you friend. Yes thats exactly how he acts, like a child. It wasn't until last night that he started speaking to me like he should. I'm okay though. I just kept myself busy. Anyway, how have you been? Any baby news yet? I could surely use some good news. I'm still not completely clear of af. Another long one. I'm going to look and see what's said to be helpful in increasing the lp. mine's been 11 days lately and I think it's going to get shorter. but I'm not really wanting a longer cycle. Any ideas?

HI mybabyluv3 have not a clue about the 11 day thing, wish I could help there, So glad he grew up and started talking again hee hee just a little humor. glad to hear you are better, as for me I am on cycle day 22 and temp dropped to 97.9 this morning and it was 98.6 and then went to 98.2 and stayed there for 5 days and now it is 97.9, so more and likely here comes AF once again It is due the 8th or the 9th, so another 5 or 6 days to go and it will be here. I really am starting to get use to this pattern, It is getting nerve racking. Still hanging in there though, have to you know cant give up :thumbup:Havent really been doing much of anything, just relaxing or should I say trying to. It has been cold, windy , and snowy here, hows the weather there? sending you lots of love and hugs sweetie.


----------



## mybabyluv3

It seems like you're cycle is lasting so long, even though I know you only on day 22. I hope your temp goes back up. I'm debating on the whole temp thing. It's so dissappointing when it looks really good and then just like that you know af is soon to come. I did temp today but not sure about continuing. Only for this cycle. I know Sun - Wed next week is when I should O so might just go off of that. That way I won't be driving myself crazy running back and forth to bathroom to see if its started. 

Today was the coldest day yet. Very windy. Not looking forward to going out in the morning. No snow yet so kinda glad I don't have to deal with that. It's nice to look at and all as long as I don't have to go out in it, lol!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> It seems like you're cycle is lasting so long, even though I know you only on day 22. I hope your temp goes back up. I'm debating on the whole temp thing. It's so dissappointing when it looks really good and then just like that you know af is soon to come. I did temp today but not sure about continuing. Only for this cycle. I know Sun - Wed next week is when I should O so might just go off of that. That way I won't be driving myself crazy running back and forth to bathroom to see if its started.
> 
> Today was the coldest day yet. Very windy. Not looking forward to going out in the morning. No snow yet so kinda glad I don't have to deal with that. It's nice to look at and all as long as I don't have to go out in it, lol!

Hi babyluv3 temp dropped to 97.5 cd25, yup AF is on its way once again :cry:, I tell you I dont know what the promblem is:nope:,Well hubby has to do a sperm anaysis next week so maybe we will get some answers there I hope. I am off to TTC for january hey a new year maybe a new start and a new baby :thumbup::happydance: only time will tell. keep in touch my friend, sending lots of hugs and love from the heart :hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm sorry to hear that. I know you're hoping for answers from the sa but also it won't be good to hear bad news on his end. It's a tough one. I hope you get the answer you're looking for. Either way you'll be one step closer to getting help. You never know til af shows. You may still be in.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I know you're hoping for answers from the sa but also it won't be good to hear bad news on his end. It's a tough one. I hope you get the answer you're looking for. Either way you'll be one step closer to getting help. You never know til af shows. You may still be in.

Hi babyluv3 I am out AF showed this morning :cry::growlmad:, Oh how I hate her. I just cant stand the waiting, waiting fir aunt flo, waiting for fertile days, the 2 week wait, waiting for test results, well one thing is for sure got plenty of practice for waiting. how are you doing sweetie? I hope I get some answers and good ones I pray. :hugs: friends.


----------



## mybabyluv3

That sucks hun. Next week will be here soon enough and that's one less thing you will have to wait for. Tomorrow will be a better day!


----------



## mybabyluv3

So, my sister sent me a pic of her 10 month old baby girl. I went to show it to my husband and he tells me he just had a dream that was filled with babies. He said people kept putting them in his face and he was getting so upset that he went to a friend to get advice on whether to leave me or not. Isn't that nice? I'm like how do you think I feel.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> So, my sister sent me a pic of her 10 month old baby girl. I went to show it to my husband and he tells me he just had a dream that was filled with babies. He said people kept putting them in his face and he was getting so upset that he went to a friend to get advice on whether to leave me or not. Isn't that nice? I'm like how do you think I feel.

mababyluv3 thats offel I am so sorry he said something so horrible, what is wrong with this man? here is a hug sweetie:hugs: Does he have a heart at all? exspeacially for your feelings? did he even think how that would even make you feel? NOOOOO of course not or he would of never said anything like that. again honey I am so sorry, here is another :hugs:. Yup waiting for the fertile period now. Keep intouch sweetheart, you will surely be in my prayers.:hugs::hugs: FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks. Sometimes I don't know if he doesn't realize or is he tryna hint. The fact that he had two great sa's isn't helping in my favor two much.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Too much, lol


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Thanks. Sometimes I don't know if he doesn't realize or is he tryna hint. The fact that he had two great sa's isn't helping in my favor two much.

mybabyluv3 That is wonderful that his sa came back great. Have you tried to talk to him about what he said, It may help him understand how it made you feel honey, It is best to have communication between you both. So that you know what to say and how to say it, you know what I mean? just a suggestion. Maybe he didnt mean it the way it came out, but it is better to know than not know at all, and then sit and wonder if he really meant it you know :hugs: It could be that you have a lot of unanswered questions in your head and heart and this is the only way you will get the answers sweetheart. Give it a try and talk to him. It would be worth it for the love and the sweet bunddle of joy you will be bringing in to your love circle :hugs::hugs: sending you lots of hugs and :dust::dust: keep intouch as I will too. Goodnight sweetie and hang inthere. FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

It's good to hear from you. Don't worry about me. I will be ok. I think I ovulated ystrdy. Not getting hopes up. We did get to bd everyday except saturday but you know how it goes. All things can seem lined up but we still get that bfn in the end. Not counting myself out til the end. 

Three more days til your hubby's sa. I know you can't wait for it to be over. Him too.


----------



## mybabyluv3

So I guess I didn't O monday. Temp was down today. Should of known. Had some ewcm ystrdy. Glad I kept up the bd but wish I had lastnight. Would've given it the whole night. He tried to wake me but I was too out of it. kicking myself this morn. Only got a quickie in before getting up to get dd off to school. 
Enough about me. How are you hun? Anything new?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> So I guess I didn't O monday. Temp was down today. Should of known. Had some ewcm ystrdy. Glad I kept up the bd but wish I had lastnight. Would've given it the whole night. He tried to wake me but I was too out of it. kicking myself this morn. Only got a quickie in before getting up to get dd off to school.
> Enough about me. How are you hun? Anything new?

mybabyluv on cycle day 5 now the wait for the fertile period yeah, normally a positive OPK anywhere between cycle day 10, 11,or 12, so we will see, and yes cant wait for the sa for hubby I pray it comes back good really dont want another delima to deal with. I wont worry if you dont want me to, just concerned,:hugs: Dont like to hear you down in spirits at times is all. :hugs: It means alot with all the encouraging words you have given me. So just trying to give some back. Wish you lived close, I believe we could really have alot of girlfriend fun, like going to the mall, maybe to the movies, to lunch, and just hanging out. sending you lots of HUGS, HUGS, and baby dust sweetie. keep intouch as I will too. FRIENDS. HUBBY AND I ARE GETTING EXCITED FOR ANSWERS>:hugs::hugs::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I hope everything turns out great. Don't need any more hurdles. Can't wait for your fertile period so I can cheer you on! You're right. We meet so many cool people on here that you have so much ib common with and who are going through the same struggles yet you can't just hang out. Well at least we are in the same country so it's not impossible, lol!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I hope everything turns out great. Don't need any more hurdles. Can't wait for your fertile period so I can cheer you on! You're right. We meet so many cool people on here that you have so much ib common with and who are going through the same struggles yet you can't just hang out. Well at least we are in the same country so it's not impossible, lol!

mybabyluv3 I am extremely happy that we can at least talk here it is a really wonderful thing. I enjoy every single post I recieve from you, Its like we have known one another for such a long time, You are my personal pen pal so to speak:hugs: Keep intouch sweetie as I will do the same. sending you lots of HUGS, HUGS, and lots of babydust. FRIENDS.


----------



## mybabyluv3

:happydance::happydance::flower::hugs::hugs::dust:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> :happydance::happydance::flower::hugs::hugs::dust:

mybabyluv3 hope all is well with you :hugs: I am on CD6 and I normally get my big O on CD 10,11,or 12 so we will see. :hugs:Best wishes and lots of :dust::dust::dust: Hubby does sa tomm. hope all comes back good.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I will be thinking of you. Let me know results as soon as you can.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I will be thinking of you. Let me know results as soon as you can.

mybabyluv3 you will be the first I let know :hugs: FRIENDS.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv hubby just got back doc. should have results tuesday.:test: PRAYING, PRAYING. FRIENDS:hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Tuesday??? Are you serious?? Why so long that's crazy. Ok let me calm down now, lol! At least the main part is over, ib just know the wait isn't going to be fun for you. Wish you didn't have to go thru all that. How did your hubby say it went? Was he cool with the whole process or was he nervous?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Tuesday??? Are you serious?? Why so long that's crazy. Ok let me calm down now, lol! At least the main part is over, ib just know the wait isn't going to be fun for you. Wish you didn't have to go thru all that. How did your hubby say it went? Was he cool with the whole process or was he nervous?

mybabyluv3 It will take more and likely that long because the doc. that ordered it is the one that did my yubal reversal, and he is in Louiville Kentucky. so the test is getting done here in west Virginia, then the results are to be fax to doc. then doc. will email us to let us know the outcome. I know I hate the wait, but got to do what you got to do. are you calm now LOL. Hubby says it was a private room with everything you could think of. If you know what I mean LOL, but like he said what man needs that all he has to do is think of his wife or his woman, he thinks that is crazy for a man to need that kind of stuff, I love him so very much, God truly blessed me one loving man thats for sure. Not that at times I dont get mad with him on some things when he gets under my skin., But no relationship or marriage is perfect, If someone says that they are lieing through their teeth, when you have disagreements and misunderstandings that is what tests your love, weather you can stand any storms that come along, and when you make it through that is what makes your marriage or relationship stronger. well enough of the cooshy stuff LOL. how are you sweetie? will keep intouch with results also as soon as I know. HUGS, HUGS, FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Yes I've calmed down now. Lol! Aww, how sweet. I think your hubby is very lucky to have you! 

WellLooks like I'm now 3 dpo according to ff. I'm not sure how I'm feeling about this cycle yet. Ib wish my temps were a lil higher, I know that. otherwise not really feeling anything else about it. Think we bd enough but I don't really think that is the problem. Guess time will tell.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Yes I've calmed down now. Lol! Aww, how sweet. I think your hubby is very lucky to have you!
> 
> WellLooks like I'm now 3 dpo according to ff. I'm not sure how I'm feeling about this cycle yet. Ib wish my temps were a lil higher, I know that. otherwise not really feeling anything else about it. Think we bd enough but I don't really think that is the problem. Guess time will tell.

Hi babyluv3 He better feel he is lucky HEE HEE LOL. I call him my blue eye baby. I am on cd 8 trying to hold off til closer to cd 10, I get a poss. OPK around cd 10, 11 or 12,and also hubby just gave the sa sample yesterday, so trying to give the swimmers time to build up HEE HEE. I would say monday would be our time to start. I just really hope his sa comes back good and not to bad.Yes sweetie time will tell that is what I always say. Only time will tell with me also. This year is our year you just keep saying that, soon we will be talking about our sweet bunddle of joys, their first smile the first goo they make the sleepless nights all the wonderful feelings that come with being a mother. :hugs::hugs::thumbup::dust::dust::friends:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I think I'm all bd out. Ready for a break. Not too long, lol! Hopefully he has super sperm so you don't have to worry about doing it too much. I usually try to give it about 24hrs between. Today I finally bought more prenatals. It's been maybe 4 months since I ran out. I know I'm horrible. I was taking them before the tr so I should know better. Also picked up a B complex. I said I wanted to try B6 since my lp seems to be getting shorter. I know it's probably too late for this cycle but want to get started in case there's another one next month.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I think I'm all bd out. Ready for a break. Not too long, lol! Hopefully he has super sperm so you don't have to worry about doing it too much. I usually try to give it about 24hrs between. Today I finally bought more prenatals. It's been maybe 4 months since I ran out. I know I'm horrible. I was taking them before the tr so I should know better. Also picked up a B complex. I said I wanted to try B6 since my lp seems to be getting shorter. I know it's probably too late for this cycle but want to get started in case there's another one next month.

Mybabyluv I was going to wait til today to start well hubby had other things in mind LOL been bedding since cd 7 and we are on cd 10 and today we used the softcup for this morning beings we dont have alot of time in the mornings and I usually get my lh serge when he is at work. and normally get the serge cd 10, 11 0r 12, and as he gave me the cup he said here baby here is my donation for the day LOL, I just couldnt stop laughing, he said he was going to work to get some rest LOL. As for your vitimins as long as you are taking them sweetie, there are alot of women that are not on prenantals and they are weeks and months along when they find out they are pregnant so no you are not horrible. It is never to late to get things back on track. sending you lots of :hugs:, and best wishes and prayers for us both. keep intouch and keep your head up high. FRIENDS:hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

You guys sound like us, lol! We bd 7 days straight and now I'm feeling it. Starting to feel a uti coming on. I know it's my own fault. Haven't been drinking enough water. 2 months ago had the same thing but all tests came back negative. Hope I can clear it up on it's own. Does he put it in the cup 1st? I used them before but never restocked after I r an out. They were wonderful for leakage. You seem in good spirits. Maybe this is your lucky month! I'm still unsure of my O date. Ff gave me dotted crosshairs on cd16. My other chart says cd17. Who knows. I had a feeling that day. Hubby was out and I called him up and told him it was on when he got in. Even dressed up in his favorite outfit, lol! It was late that night but at least we got all those days in before.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> You guys sound like us, lol! We bd 7 days straight and now I'm feeling it. Starting to feel a uti coming on. I know it's my own fault. Haven't been drinking enough water. 2 months ago had the same thing but all tests came back negative. Hope I can clear it up on it's own. Does he put it in the cup 1st? I used them before but never restocked after I r an out. They were wonderful for leakage. You seem in good spirits. Maybe this is your lucky month! I'm still unsure of my O date. Ff gave me dotted crosshairs on cd16. My other chart says cd17. Who knows. I had a feeling that day. Hubby was out and I called him up and told him it was on when he got in. Even dressed up in his favorite outfit, lol! It was late that night but at least we got all those days in before.

mybabyluv3 yes i do feel really good, just feel really happy, in good spirits. and yes he puts it in the cup and i incerted it, and this helps with not getting sore, and if he really doesnt want to put the body motion into it because he is tired lol. I also have been taking robbitussin incase I am battling hostile cervical mucas, and I have really notice the difference in the consistency, It has helped me produce more. Have read on some posts that it has worked for many women for conception, so hope this will help, and this month is the month. I do pray this is your month too. keep intouch sweetie. sending you lots of love prayers and HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm waiting for some good news????

AFM I wish I never told my hubby that I was nauseous. I know he now has his hopes up. I myself am trying to ignore. It's really early for that. I felt it yesterday and thought maybe it was because I was getting sick or because I took my vits on an empty stomach. Today I was fine all day and it hit me again tonight but I had forgotten to take them so i know it's not from them. Anyways. enough of my dreaming. I'll be waiting to hear from you.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I'm waiting for some good news????
> 
> AFM I wish I never told my hubby that I was nauseous. I know he now has his hopes up. I myself am trying to ignore. It's really early for that. I felt it yesterday and thought maybe it was because I was getting sick or because I took my vits on an empty stomach. Today I was fine all day and it hit me again tonight but I had forgotten to take them so i know it's not from them. Anyways. enough of my dreaming. I'll be waiting to hear from you.

hello mybabyluv3 good to hear from you, well have bedded from cd 7 to cd 12 had a poss. OPK on cd 10 temp from cd 8 - 11 was 97.5 and had my first rise today cd 12 at 97.9 , so I believe the bog O was cd 11. so now have to look for 2 more days of rised temp to confirm the big O. which I do believe for sure it was yesterday. keeping all crossed for that BFP. What I think has helped hubby was very consistent with his donations for the cups this week HEEE HEEE, so funny. cd 7,8,and 9 was done natural with insertion of cup after bedding and then donation in the cup was then inserted on cd 10,11,and 12 without him and I bedding,I did it this way to see if it would help conception along I do hope so. ONLY TIME WILL TELL, my favorite saying HEEE HEEEE. as for your sickness just take day by day sweetie, and see what steps it takes next thats all we can do. Honey you dream. DREAMS DO COME TRUE>>>>> DONT GIVE UP......:hugs::hugs::thumbup:Still waiting on huuby sa results I dont know what is taking so long:shrug: will let you know the results as soon as I get them. keep intouch hold your head up high sweetie and sending you lots of love comfort hugs and best wishes for the both of us for that BFP :hugs::friends:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 I just got a email from doc. for a phone consult for hubbys sa that was done I have to call him friday the 27th he says there are some issues, OOOh babyluv3 I am so scared it is all over for us, that all this time was a waste of time, my dream of having a baby is all it will ever be is a dream. I have posts this to another friend of mine too, you and her are the only ones that I talk to the most, I am such a mess right now. I dont know how to feel sad,crushed,defeated,and give up, I know I dont know the results yet, but this means 9 months of a waste, If hubby would of had the sa done when he was suppose to, am I angry with him? I dont know, right now yea, he knew he needed to do it, the doc, sent us a script for this from the very beginng, even before the tubal reversal sergery. ALL this time 9 months of agony, all those hopeful months wasted,agrrrrrrrrr,Im sorrry to vent to you in this way.The worst hopefully maybe we still have a chance at IVF, I dont know. sending you lots of hugs hugs and hope all is well hun, keep intouch as I will do the same,:hugs: FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry. I know you must feel crushed. We don't know the actual results yet so please try to stay optimistic, hun. That's so evil to give you that little notice then make you wait. Haven't you waited long enough? I know how it feels to think all these months of trying have been for nothing. I so hope you get some clear answers when you do finally consult with the doc. Go ahead and cry if you need to. You earned that. No need for the what ifs. What is important is the now. What is going to be your next step. I am sure your hubby is just as upset as you and right now you both just need to be a support for each other. Hang in there. It will all work out. You will see. you never know. You might have caught an eggie this month inspite of!:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry. I know you must feel crushed. We don't know the actual results yet so please try to stay optimistic, hun. That's so evil to give you that little notice then make you wait. Haven't you waited long enough? I know how it feels to think all these months of trying have been for nothing. I so hope you get some clear answers when you do finally consult with the doc. Go ahead and cry if you need to. You earned that. No need for the what ifs. What is important is the now. What is going to be your next step. I am sure your hubby is just as upset as you and right now you both just need to be a support for each other. Hang in there. It will all work out. You will see. you never know. You might have caught an eggie this month inspite of!:winkwink::hugs:

mybabyluv3 thankyou soooooo very much for all of your words, they mean so much to me, right now I know I need support from my husband, but it is good to also have a friend to talk to, and I definetly concider you that :hugs: It means so much to me, It just hurts so bad to know that there is a promplem, I was really hoping and praying for good news you know. I do hope something can work out for the good, this is my dream to hold my sweet bunddle of joy in my arms, and I know you know what I mean and that is why I talk to you as much as I can. You always seem to be there for me, and I hope you feel the same about me, at least I try to be, I hope you feel that way too, It is hard to find a real good friend these days. It would be nice if we did catch that egg, again only time will tell. well it looks like if we didnt catch that egg there will be alot of months for improvements to be made. If there can be improvements. Then again doc may suggest IVF hopfully that is still a shot. I still have been crying alot. I just cant let my husband see that, I dont want him to think he has failed me you know.I hope all is well with you, how have you been, hope this finds you well and happy and full of hope honey. Keep intouch as I will too, and will let you know the results as soon as I know, It will more and likely be around maybe around 2:00 on Friday the 27th. sending you lots of love and hugs and best wishes and happiness.:hugs::hugs::hugs: FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Aww sweetie your welcome. And thank you to you too! I hope to stay friends through all this ttc craziness and on through our pregnancies. Can't wait til we are bump buddies!:happydance: I was telling hubby about what's happening with you. He started questioning himself and wondering if he has a problem since he has been kinda slackin lately and not doing everything he was when he had to have his sa's. I think the issue lies more with me if anything. I got a little scare this morning, lol! Put in today's temp and ff moved my O date to cd19. I was about to flip! I had bd twice that day but just the thought of having a longer cycle makes me angry. Anyway, I think it  didn't help that I hadn't input any cervical signs so when I put in ewcm for the days I was fertile it put my date back to where it was, whew! AF due in about 3 days. Getting a little antsy now. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Aww sweetie your welcome. And thank you to you too! I hope to stay friends through all this ttc craziness and on through our pregnancies. Can't wait til we are bump buddies!:happydance: I was telling hubby about what's happening with you. He started questioning himself and wondering if he has a problem since he has been kinda slackin lately and not doing everything he was when he had to have his sa's. I think the issue lies more with me if anything. I got a little scare this morning, lol! Put in today's temp and ff moved my O date to cd19. I was about to flip! I had bd twice that day but just the thought of having a longer cycle makes me angry. Anyway, I think it didn't help that I hadn't input any cervical signs so when I put in ewcm for the days I was fertile it put my date back to where it was, whew! AF due in about 3 days. Getting a little antsy now. :hugs::hugs:

mybabyluv maybe he should concider having a sa done, even though I didnt like the news, it at least gave us the answers why it hasnt happened for us, Well am glad to hear ff cleared things up for you. Yes we will continue to be buddies through it all, the ups and downs and the sweet joy of pregnancy. We will also share all the wonderful things that are children are doing the first word the sleepless nights the first laughs at something they may have done, the whole 9 yards, and that is a promise. you are a wonderful person, and what a wonderful person to talk to, we will be each others friends all the way through and more. Have you had any symptoms? Do hope you get a BFP, I do wish the best that life can offer.Keep intouch sweetie as I will too. sending lots of love, happiness and all the comforts from me, and stay strong, as I am trying too,:hugs::hugs::hugs: FRIENDS, ALL THE WAY THROUGH :thumbup:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Friends all the way through in deed. I have been feeling pretty normal today. Only thing different so far is the gas is at an all time high. I am normally a gassy person especially before af but this is ridiculous! TMI dh said I let a really long and loud one out the other night in my sleep, lol! Good thing I'm not embarrassed by stuff like that. Today though, it took a switch and is coming out of my mouth instead. No more nausea today. I think it comes more when I don't eat and I am always hungry. Anyway, used my leftover 88 cents walmart test this morn and negative. I did finally get him to go to the store with me today and buy a 3 pack of frers. Been having a 11 day lp lately which will be tomorrow so will see how I'm feeling then. You aren't too far behind me in your cycle. Maybe you will get a big surprise this time since you're feeling that chances are low this time. Isn't that how they say it happens? When you're not expecting it?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Friends all the way through in deed. I have been feeling pretty normal today. Only thing different so far is the gas is at an all time high. I am normally a gassy person especially before af but this is ridiculous! TMI dh said I let a really long and loud one out the other night in my sleep, lol! Good thing I'm not embarrassed by stuff like that. Today though, it took a switch and is coming out of my mouth instead. No more nausea today. I think it comes more when I don't eat and I am always hungry. Anyway, used my leftover 88 cents walmart test this morn and negative. I did finally get him to go to the store with me today and buy a 3 pack of frers. Been having a 11 day lp lately which will be tomorrow so will see how I'm feeling then. You aren't too far behind me in your cycle. Maybe you will get a big surprise this time since you're feeling that chances are low this time. Isn't that how they say it happens? When you're not expecting it?

mybabyluv3 with me I am embarr. If I have to let out gas,LOL Well that would be wonderful if the things you are haveing are signs of you being pregnant, That really would be wonderful if we both turn up to be pregnant. I know you and I want this more than anything, It just has to happen for us. I do hope you get a BFP. I am on cd16, I show on my temp chart where I have ovulated where you get the 3 days of rise in temp right after ovulation, but for the past 2 days my temp has dropped to under my coverline, not sure what that could be unless its implantation dip, but for 2 days? I dont know:shrug:Its very strange this month with my temps after ovulation. It has only happened this month though. Like I have always said TIME WILL TELL LOL. sending you lots of love and best wishes sweetie for that BFP :hugs::hugs:FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I was just getting ready to write you. I just watched a home improvement show and they were fixing the house up for a couple expecting girl triplets. They showed them in the end and they were soo cute! it made me feel so happy. I can't wait to be pregnant and have another baby. Now I'm missing my baby. She's 6 but still my baby. She's with her dad for the weekend. He better hurry up and bring my baby home!

That is strange what your temps are doing. Is there something else that can be affecting your temps? I took my frer today and BFN. Now it's just a wait and see. AF should show tomorrow or the next day but I don't feel any signs that she is coming yet. Now that I've said that I bet I will, lol! I hope it doesn't play games. I know the B6 is supposed to lengthen the lp but I didn't start taking it until after O sometime. That would be really fast if it started working already. I will have to keep that in mind though and not get too excited if I'm later than normal.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I was just getting ready to write you. I just watched a home improvement show and they were fixing the house up for a couple expecting girl triplets. They showed them in the end and they were soo cute! it made me feel so happy. I can't wait to be pregnant and have another baby. Now I'm missing my baby. She's 6 but still my baby. She's with her dad for the weekend. He better hurry up and bring my baby home!
> 
> That is strange what your temps are doing. Is there something else that can be affecting your temps? I took my frer today and BFN. Now it's just a wait and see. AF should show tomorrow or the next day but I don't feel any signs that she is coming yet. Now that I've said that I bet I will, lol! I hope it doesn't play games. I know the B6 is supposed to lengthen the lp but I didn't start taking it until after O sometime. That would be really fast if it started working already. I will have to keep that in mind though and not get too excited if I'm later than normal.

mybabyluv I hope your baby comes home soon. I was just looking at all my other temp charts this has never happened since I have been charting since july this past year it is really strange, I pray AF doesnt show, and it will be the baby on the go LOL a little humor trying to keep my spirits up, talk to you soon sweetie. LUV LUV :hugs: FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

It sounds a little early for implantation dip but you never know. Maybe you Ovulated earlier. I hope this is it!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> It sounds a little early for implantation dip but you never know. Maybe you Ovulated earlier. I hope this is it!

mybabyluv3 That is what I thought too, but I dont know you never know I quess, But I have seen on some temp charts that are positive for pregnancy It has dipped so again only time will tell, this morning temp is back up to 98.6.Wouldnt that be something if I were the lord works in unknown ways.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 go to search click that and type in Successful pregnancy charts to use as comparison to your own, then click on page 8 scroll down to you get to dreambaby click on her temp chart its at the bottom it reads https/www.fertilityfertility.com/home/323ac0. her chart looks like mine where her temp went down for 2 days below coverline and then shot back up, mine did the same, so I dont know we will see I have no symptoms though. Sending you lots of love and best wishes hope all is well sweetie, talk with you soon. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS THROUGH IT ALL>


----------



## mybabyluv3

I will look in a few when I'm not on my phone but wow that is a high temp so early. I early do hope this is it for you. Wouldn't that be something? My temp has never been this high this many days. I took temp when I first woke up and knew it would be off cuz I woke up cold, throat dry cuz mouth was open and jumped up feeling for remote to turn off tv. After I dropped dd off at school, came in went back to bed and just took again the right way and it was way back up again. It's ok though, I was expecting a lower temp today.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I tried that link and it didn't work. Also couldn't find a fertiltyfertility.com.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I tried that link and it didn't work. Also couldn't find a fertiltyfertility.com.

mybabyluv3 try and out in positive basal body temp charts or positive temp charts maybe that will work, but you want the one that says positive temp charts to compare to your own. My temp dropped again this morning from 98.6 to 97.9 it is driving me crazy this has never happened before, and I havent changed anything, doing all the same things GRRRRRR :shrug:, I do hope this month is are month it just has to be. talk with you soon seetie, we got to hang in there :thumbup:. sending you lots of HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

What's the website?


----------



## mybabyluv3

i am really curious to how fast this B6 usually starts working. I only started taking it halfway through my cycle and so far not much as far as pms and it's now 13dpo and no af. BBs just started getting sore 2 days ago. Usually I would of had a full week of it and they would be getting back to normal by now. Also, I've had more energy and not all emotional like usual before af. I do hope it's because it is working. Even better if it was because I was pregnant, but right now I feel like it's just the vitamins working. Temp going down and I got my usual pre-af cm so I'm just waiting. Not even going to waste another test. Now if I can get it to work for this gas, lol!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

How many dpo are you?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Ok so I just did a quick search and it seems to work right away for some and for others after 2-3 months of use. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> How many dpo are you?

mybabyluv from the looks of my temp chart i got a poss. OPK on cd 10, so poss. cd 8 or 9 according to temps, so I dont know what is going on? I do hope this means you are on your way to a BFP :thumbup: No real symptoms for me. talk with you soon sweetie HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv go to Keeping Everything Crossed For That BFP, then scroll down til you find dreambaby and look at her temp chart from fertility friend, that is the way my temp has been running.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Ok finally.. wow that is an interesting looking chart. I'm thinking big things! Don't see that happening much.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Ok finally.. wow that is an interesting looking chart. I'm thinking big things! Don't see that happening much.

mybabyluv see what I mean with the temps going below coverline those 2 days you would think that wouldnt be right but that is what mine did cd 16 and cd16 down to97.9 then shot back up to 98.6forcd17 and now cd18 it is back to 97.9, It is driving me crazy GRRRRR.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I tell you this charting stuff is crazy, lol! What's supposed to be "the norm" isn't always what it seems. I saw today someone who's temps went way down for 2 days and got a BFP. I've seen triphasic charts that ended with af. Look how nice my temps were and now look. It can drive a person straight batty! I think I'm going to jump dh tonight and see if I can't get it started. I'm good with a 29 day cycle. It doesn't need to get any longer, lol. So if she's coming she can come on and stop playing around.

I hope you get a higher temp tomorrow and that they stay up and up!!


----------



## tiatammy

I know the temping is driving me nuts but this is the only month it has something like this, I do hope you get a BFP that would be wonderful, I cant wait to talk to the doc. friday about the sa to see what he is going to do next, have to call him at 12 noon.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh that's right. We still have that appointment. He he, noticed I said WE! I know it's not going to be as bad as you're thinking. Maybe he just has a few little concerns.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv going to get some shut eye talk tomm you have a good night sweetie sending you HUGS HUGS and best wishes for a BFP FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Oh that's right. We still have that appointment. He he, noticed I said WE! I know it's not going to be as bad as you're thinking. Maybe he just has a few little concerns.

Mybabyluv I do so hope you are right, thats fine we, we are in this fight together for that BFP :happydance::thumbup::hugs: FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Night friend. Get some sleep and try not to worry too much about Friday or your temps.:hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 on cd 19 and temp is back up to 98.4 soooo I just dont know, it is a waiting game as usual, how are you tonight? hope all is well friend :hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Driving myself crazy!! Jumped DH last night and again this afternoon and still nothing, lol! 

Higher temp again is a good thing. Keep em coming til that BFP!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Just tested again, still negative:cry::growlmad:. DH is mad that I didn't wait til morning.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Driving myself crazy!! Jumped DH last night and again this afternoon and still nothing, lol!
> 
> Higher temp again is a good thing. Keep em coming til that BFP!

oooooh mybabyluv3 I do hope this is a sign exspeacially with the 2 temp drops below coverline if that was a implantation dip, this has not happened in all my temping in all these months since I had the tubal reversal in april this past year. It is the only thing that makes sense to me right now. what cd are you on? have you had your big O yet?


----------



## mybabyluv3

14DPO today.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> 14DPO today.

you have any sympt. at all?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Not really. Just extremely gassy. Burped last night and vomit came up in my throat. Had the nausea for about 4 or 5 days last week. Bbs hurt a couple of days ago but not so much now. No cramps. Only the sharp pinching and fluttering I seem to get every month so don't pay too much attention too. 

I wanted a longer lp, guess I got what I asked for.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Just started to feel crampy and checked my cervix. Period is starting to drop now.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Just started to feel crampy and checked my cervix. Period is starting to drop now.

Is it heavy? keep a eye on it, If it is light, could be just implantation, just keep an eye on the flow. GOODNIGHT FRIEND,:hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks but I know this is the real deal. It's okay.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Thanks but I know this is the real deal. It's okay.

mybabyluv3 lots of hugs baby you are doing great:thumbup: I wish I could feel the way you feel when that happens. My temp is still up 98.4 but I look for it to drop and the witch to show her face as usual. hope you had a good morning sweetie. talk with you soon friend :hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Morning sucked. I feel horrible. Yes not being pregnant is a downer but it's not so much that. Cold seems to be getting worse, period is heavy and draining me. Had to go to my appeal hearing since I was denied unemployment and they actually showed up. So I know I'm not gonna get it now. So that pisses me off. I don't know. Just one of those days. OK now to add to that. In the middle of me writing this my ex stupid girlfriend calls yelling in my ear like she lost her damn mind over me talking to him over the phone about our kids. Wow!


----------



## mybabyluv3

:hugs:Thinking of you today. Hoping to hear some good news!:hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> :hugs:Thinking of you today. Hoping to hear some good news!:hugs:


OOOOOH mybabyluv3 Thankyou for thinking of me, Well doc. says the numbers look great for everything, except for the morghology, If that doesnt change we will never concieve.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs:FRIENDS I am so crushed been crying all day and cant stop.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh no. Did he say how it can be corrected? I will see what I can find out about it. I'm so sorry, hun. I know there's nothing I can say to make it hurt any less but It's not over by a longshot. People are told all the time that they will never conceive and go on to have many children and you haven't been told that yet so just have faith that it will happen. 
If it in His Will it will be.


----------



## mybabyluv3

How is your hubby taking the news?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> How is your hubby taking the news?

Oooh Mybabyluv3 he seems to be ok, he is just trying to keep me calm, tells me dont worry, trying to comfort me. Doc. wants him to see a urologist, not sure what that is for:shrug:, I feel so lost baby, Doc says everything else is great the morghology is bad at 99%, I just dont understand it. what in the world could be causing it:shrug::, well I do know there wont be a BFP for me for a while with none of his sperm being shaped normal, they are all shaped abnormal. couldnt be a quick fix, has to another doc. appt. waiting for more test results by time we gwt his prob. fix, then I wont be releasing any eggs and be in menapause, I am 40 my numbers were good a year ago this april, but no telling what they will be by the time this prob. with him is fix, Sorry dont mean to sound this way I am Just so lost, I was thinking so positive, and did so much praying :shrug::hugs:FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 I have added you to my friends and contact too :hugs::hugs:FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Women are having babies at later ages all the time now. Do you show any signs of menopause coming any time soon? I would say for you to keep yourself checked, in the mean time, until his issue gets worked out. Don't want to go through the same thing like him not getting checked before you had the surgery done. Your still a step ahead having that done though. Are they saying IVF w ICSI may help? Is that an option for you? This sucks I know. At least you have some answers. I'm still going through all this trying blinded. I really need to get myself checked for any issues and to see if my tube is still open. From the day I had my surgery, up until weeks after I went through a lot. A lot of stress and things going on that I think could've caused me not to heal properly. I just don't know. I know I never expected to be going through the heartache of wanting a baby and having so much trouble getting pregnant. The things we take for granted. 

At least we have each other. Know that you are not alone and you have support over here.:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Women are having babies at later ages all the time now. Do you show any signs of menopause coming any time soon? I would say for you to keep yourself checked, in the mean time, until his issue gets worked out. Don't want to go through the same thing like him not getting checked before you had the surgery done. Your still a step ahead having that done though. Are they saying IVF w ICSI may help? Is that an option for you? This sucks I know. At least you have some answers. I'm still going through all this trying blinded. I really need to get myself checked for any issues and to see if my tube is still open. From the day I had my surgery, up until weeks after I went through a lot. A lot of stress and things going on that I think could've caused me not to heal properly. I just don't know. I know I never expected to be going through the heartache of wanting a baby and having so much trouble getting pregnant. The things we take for granted.
> 
> At least we have each other. Know that you are not alone and you have support over here.:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


mybabyluv3 you are such a sweetheart wish we lived closer to one another :hugs: your words mean so much to me, yes us women go through soooo much to have a child, well doc. says all test for me look great including the fsh test for checking for menapause and he says I am no where near that, so that is good, Havent had my tubes checked to see if the tubes are still open,since the sergery back in april, but I think the only concern right now the doc. has is hubys sa results with the morphology.Something has just got to work for us, As for the IVF I do get free IVF for the sergery package that I purchased at the time of sergery, But they would have to get his morphology corrected, So right now I dont know what is going to happen for us. HUGS. How are you today sweetie? Hope all is well with you, OH and my temp down to 97.9 so Af will be showing her ugly face in a couple of days. FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I chose my surgeon in part, because of the free round of ivf deal, but That doesn't aply to me since he was only able to repair 1 tube. Which we knew once I got the op report. I was so pissed when I found out my doc destroyed my left tube. Also, I've had one bad fsh followed by a good one the next. So that is always in the back of my mind. Guess we all have our issues. It will work out. Don't worry about that temp. It doesn't have to mean anything. 

Any plans for the weekend? I think I am going to color my hair today. My baby needs hers washed and done so I guess it's gonna be a hair day.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I chose my surgeon in part, because of the free round of ivf deal, but That doesn't aply to me since he was only able to repair 1 tube. Which we knew once I got the op report. I was so pissed when I found out my doc destroyed my left tube. Also, I've had one bad fsh followed by a good one the next. So that is always in the back of my mind. Guess we all have our issues. It will work out. Don't worry about that temp. It doesn't have to mean anything.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend? I think I am going to color my hair today. My baby needs hers washed and done so I guess it's gonna be a hair day.


Really no plans, just trying to get my head together and focus, on the rest of my life, and have read some things on morphology, he has to have aleast 4% of good morphology and all he has is 1% so they found only 1 that looked some what a possible, and I know it only takes 1, but would be nice if he had even a 4% good. Hope the color comes out good and you have a good day sweetie. Thanks for talking with me honey HUGS HUGS< FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

Hi babyluv3 How are you doing? hope all is well with you tonight and hubby. thought I would drop you a few lines. I am doing a little better still think there is light at the end of the tunnel for me. I am going to still hang in there.:hugs: FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

Hi babyluv3 hope all is well with you sweetie, AF showed her ugly face today, OOOH I WISH SHE WOULD STAY AWAY, well off to next month. still hanging in there. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Ooh sweetie. Thats it, on to next month. What else can we do? You're just starting and I'm just ending. I keep saying I'm going to relax every cycle but can't help myself. I said no temping but couldnt help but grab the thermometer this morn and ended up taking some cough syrup last night too. It's crazy how ttc just takes over!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Ooh sweetie. Thats it, on to next month. What else can we do? You're just starting and I'm just ending. I keep saying I'm going to relax every cycle but can't help myself. I said no temping but couldnt help but grab the thermometer this morn and ended up taking some cough syrup last night too. It's crazy how ttc just takes over!


HI sweetie I know we try so hard not to think into it so much, It cant be helped honey, we just have to keep hanging in there it will def. be worth the wait, that is what I keep telling myself, hang in there honey we can do it :thumbup: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Seems like it's been ages since we chatted. How are you friend? Hope you're doing well. I'm just here in the waiting game. Waiting to O. Haven't been charting this cycle. Keeping to my promise, but I do take my temp from time to time and input it on my phone. It's still early and temps have been low, but my bbs almost feel like they do after O and the gas is back like after O so it scares me a little when I think about it. Only BD twice since af, but I'm not gonna stress it. Oh and I started the cough syrup again and had big globs of ewcm but now for the past 2 or 3 days just creamy/wet. Hope it comes back when it's supposed to. CD13 today. I've ovulated on cd 14, 15, and 16 in the past so it needs to come on back now. LOL. Ok I'm done rambling. Enough about that. Hope to hear from you soon, friend.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Seems like it's been ages since we chatted. How are you friend? Hope you're doing well. I'm just here in the waiting game. Waiting to O. Haven't been charting this cycle. Keeping to my promise, but I do take my temp from time to time and input it on my phone. It's still early and temps have been low, but my bbs almost feel like they do after O and the gas is back like after O so it scares me a little when I think about it. Only BD twice since af, but I'm not gonna stress it. Oh and I started the cough syrup again and had big globs of ewcm but now for the past 2 or 3 days just creamy/wet. Hope it comes back when it's supposed to. CD13 today. I've ovulated on cd 14, 15, and 16 in the past so it needs to come on back now. LOL. Ok I'm done rambling. Enough about that. Hope to hear from you soon, friend.

HI HI HI sweetheart soooo glad to hear from you, Im sure it will come back just keep taking it, been sick chest cold on amoxicillin and robitussin, Im on cd 11 didnt get much bedding time in either due to being sick, but did managed to bed just before I ovulated, so we will see, Just got my vitimin maca started taking it wed. so hope it works, it suppose to regulate your hormones. Maca is a wonderful superfood from peru that helps to balance the hormones, increase egg health, increase sperm count and sperm health while also being a tonic for the endocrine system. Maca also helps increase progesterone if the body is low in this important hormone. Maca comes in capsules, powder and tincture. It can be taken everyday. So that is what is going on in my neck of the woods HAHAHA. Hope all is well with you. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey! Glad to hear from you stranger. I just wrote this big message and deleted it on accident, lol! Now what was I saying:wacko:? Oh, I heard a lot about that stuff. Don't know why I haven't tried it yet. Think I'm a little scared after trying vitex and it had me all messed up. Glad that you're feeling better. I figured something was wrong since I haven't heard from you. Glad that's all it was and you're ok now. 

AFM, I have been temping for the last 5 days. Just to see when I O'd. Not gonna temp any more so I won't drive myself crazy looking for high temps when I know they don't mean anything in my case. Tww here we go.:winkwink:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hey! Glad to hear from you stranger. I just wrote this big message and deleted it on accident, lol! Now what was I saying:wacko:? Oh, I heard a lot about that stuff. Don't know why I haven't tried it yet. Think I'm a little scared after trying vitex and it had me all messed up. Glad that you're feeling better. I figured something was wrong since I haven't heard from you. Glad that's all it was and you're ok now.
> 
> AFM, I have been temping for the last 5 days. Just to see when I O'd. Not gonna temp any more so I won't drive myself crazy looking for high temps when I know they don't mean anything in my case. Tww here we go.:winkwink:


Hi babyluv3, yes I am glad I am feeling a little better, on top of this I am taking care of my dad, he has been staying with us for the past week, I am now giving him insulin shots for his diabeties, it has really been crazy, waking him every 3 to 4 hours for the shots to keep it under control, I am so scared, his health is just going down hill, Hubby and I have been talking about buying a house and move him in with us so I can take care of him better, but my dad is so independent, and is not sure, he wants to one minute and not sure the next. He thinks he is a burden, but I keep telling him hes not, I took care of my mom up to the day she past away, she had lugarrets desease, With my dad its not just the sugar promblem he has a heart condition, high blood pressure, copd, renal failure, soon going to be on diaysis machine, for kidney failure, I am just going crazy here just a little stressed.Just want to make sure he is well taken care of. he is just so stuborn. So thats whats going on with me, CRAZINESS heee heee. Soon will be on my 2 ww but dont exspect to be pregnant this month, with all that is going on. Talk with you soon sweetie HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh wow. He is so blessed to have you. One shouldn't have to praise someone for taking care of their parents, but you know it's sad to say that not everyone will do that. I think that may be the best thing for him. You see how good he did taking care of himself. I regret not spending more time with my dad before he died. I am so grateful to my mother for being there with him in every way, and every day. Your husband is a good man to want to take all that on. Wishing you and your family lots of strength. As for the tww, they say it always happens when you least expect it to!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Oh wow. He is so blessed to have you. One shouldn't have to praise someone for taking care of their parents, but you know it's sad to say that not everyone will do that. I think that may be the best thing for him. You see how good he did taking care of himself. I regret not spending more time with my dad before he died. I am so grateful to my mother for being there with him in every way, and every day. Your husband is a good man to want to take all that on. Wishing you and your family lots of strength. As for the tww, they say it always happens when you least expect it to!

Hi sweetie my dad means the world to me, I pray he will be around for the baby, I am so scared something may happen before the baby gets here. I want so much for my dad to be part of this little bunddle of joy. Do hope all is well with you sweetie, we share alot of feelings about our lifes, and I wish you all of everything life can offer you. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

How are things going today? Any progress with your dad? I hope today was less stressful for you. 

Me, I don't know what my problem was. Had a very long day that started off horrible. We both had appointments downtown early so we took the subway to take my daughter to school and from there go to our appts. We got a late start and he was getting on my nerves. I started crying almost uncontrollably in the car on the way. Took all I had to hold it together on the train. It wasn't even over anything major. So then we went to a natural herb store and he bought me this blend of stuff. He had me take it. I told him I wanted to wait until after my period since it says do not take if pregnant. He says to me, well you're not pregnant so I want you to take it now. I'm like the guy just told us to just relax and don't think about ttc and it will happen, but no stressing about it. How am I sposed to relax when he has that attitude about it and towards me? 

So I also found a natural doctor that specializes in correcting hormonal issues. I gave her a call, now just waiting for a call back to set up an appointment. So far no new symptoms yet. I have had sore itchy nipples/boobs. It isn't as bad as it was the past few days. One day I couldn't bare to keep a bra on. It was driving me crazy. Aches and shooting pains are all normal for me. Nothing that makes me say ooh, what was that? LoL ya know? Guess another week before expected af. 

Hows your 2ww going? i don't want to hear any more I know I'm outs from you. You hear? Not this early!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> How are things going today? Any progress with your dad? I hope today was less stressful for you.
> 
> Me, I don't know what my problem was. Had a very long day that started off horrible. We both had appointments downtown early so we took the subway to take my daughter to school and from there go to our appts. We got a late start and he was getting on my nerves. I started crying almost uncontrollably in the car on the way. Took all I had to hold it together on the train. It wasn't even over anything major. So then we went to a natural herb store and he bought me this blend of stuff. He had me take it. I told him I wanted to wait until after my period since it says do not take if pregnant. He says to me, well you're not pregnant so I want you to take it now. I'm like the guy just told us to just relax and don't think about ttc and it will happen, but no stressing about it. How am I sposed to relax when he has that attitude about it and towards me?
> 
> So I also found a natural doctor that specializes in correcting hormonal issues. I gave her a call, now just waiting for a call back to set up an appointment. So far no new symptoms yet. I have had sore itchy nipples/boobs. It isn't as bad as it was the past few days. One day I couldn't bare to keep a bra on. It was driving me crazy. Aches and shooting pains are all normal for me. Nothing that makes me say ooh, what was that? LoL ya know? Guess another week before expected af.
> 
> Hows your 2ww going? i don't want to hear any more I know I'm outs from you. You hear? Not this early!

well 2ww is driving me crazy, but no symptoms yet, and dad is still the same sugar numbers are still all over the place so still giving lots of shots to him to keep it under control. I cant begin to understand why your hubby seems to act likr this with you. If I am crossing the line forgive me,but is he a controlling man? I hope he isnt, or is he under a syress as well? Been taking the Maca, I think it longed the process of ovulation this month it seems to takr forever for my temp to rise, but this could be normal in the regulation of my hormones so I quess we will see, Those symptoms of your sounds pretty good to me. Maybe a bunddle of joy is coming your way. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I've been pregnant enough to know the feeling and I just don't have that so just enjoying this time of no af. Trying to keep from paying attention to symptoms that other people say are sings. keeping in mind that no 2 pregnancies are the same. No you are not out of line. I wouldn't tell you things if I didn't see it being a problem. I think he forgets that he is not the only one that wants this, and doesn't realize how much he hurts my feelings with his words. He doesn't have a good relationship with his son and when his son called him out the blue late one night and told him he still loves him, I was touched and wanted to give him a hug because I know it caught him off guard. He turned to me before I could and said, "you better do whatever you need to do to give me a son!" That really cut deep. I'll talk to him about how I feel and he'll apologize, then when he's reminded that I'm not pregnant yet he says something crazy again. I told him his negative attitude isn't helping things but he doesn't care really. I hope this doesn't pull us apart but if it does then I know we weren't really meant to be. 

My thoughts are with your family and hope that you can help your dad get his illness under control. I hope you get that BFP. Have you been doing anything to currect the issue with your hubby?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I've been pregnant enough to know the feeling and I just don't have that so just enjoying this time of no af. Trying to keep from paying attention to symptoms that other people say are sings. keeping in mind that no 2 pregnancies are the same. No you are not out of line. I wouldn't tell you things if I didn't see it being a problem. I think he forgets that he is not the only one that wants this, and doesn't realize how much he hurts my feelings with his words. He doesn't have a good relationship with his son and when his son called him out the blue late one night and told him he still loves him, I was touched and wanted to give him a hug because I know it caught him off guard. He turned to me before I could and said, "you better do whatever you need to do to give me a son!" That really cut deep. I'll talk to him about how I feel and he'll apologize, then when he's reminded that I'm not pregnant yet he says something crazy again. I told him his negative attitude isn't helping things but he doesn't care really. I hope this doesn't pull us apart but if it does then I know we weren't really meant to be.
> 
> 
> Very happy to hear about your hubby, was just concerned about your feelings
> Thats wonderful to hear that his son said that, and it meant alot to him, I feel so much better for you, and that he aplogizes for the things he says, your are so sweet and should not be disrespected or your feelings not being taken into consideration.I am sure he loves you very much maybe it has alot to do with son. you know as far as how he feels, and the things he says sometimes. I have been giving my hubby a daily vitimin and that vitimin called pycocogenol, so we will see. Well sweetie dont let it pull you apart hang in there, we are going to make it, we have to keep faith :hugs::hugs: FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thank you for your encouragement. Are you going to have him test again to see if the vits are helping or just leave it for a while? I take my prenatals, B-complex and that mix we bought the other day. It's called female corrective combination. It has Blessed Thistle, Cayenne Pepper, Red Raspberry, Golden Seal, Cramp Bark, False Unicorn, Ginger Root, Squaw Vine and Uva Ursi leaves. So that's what I'm working with. He has been taking a bunch of stuff too. A men's multi, plus B-complex and apple cider vinegar pills. That he just started this week. He's been doing fish oil and black seed bitters. Something has to work, right? Now we need to get our exercise on. Lol, and I need to stop stuffing myself with sweets. It's like I can't stop. Other than that, we eat pretty healthy. 100 times better than I used to when I had my babies.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Thank you for your encouragement. Are you going to have him test again to see if the vits are helping or just leave it for a while? I take my prenatals, B-complex and that mix we bought the other day. It's called female corrective combination. It has Blessed Thistle, Cayenne Pepper, Red Raspberry, Golden Seal, Cramp Bark, False Unicorn, Ginger Root, Squaw Vine and Uva Ursi leaves. So that's what I'm working with. He has been taking a bunch of stuff too. A men's multi, plus B-complex and apple cider vinegar pills. That he just started this week. He's been doing fish oil and black seed bitters. Something has to work, right? Now we need to get our exercise on. Lol, and I need to stop stuffing myself with sweets. It's like I can't stop. Other than that, we eat pretty healthy. 100 times better than I used to when I had my babies.

HI Sweetie you welcome we all need some encouragenent sometimes.I know as far as hubbys retest we have to wait at least til april, the vitimins take at least that long to really show some progress. It sounds like you both have alot to take too, something as to work for all of us, I tell you when our sweet bunddle of joys get here they are going to be extra speacial I know that, for all that we are going through to get them hee heee. I am on cd 18 boy I tell you temps have been wierd this cycle, I think it may be due to the maca balanceing my hormones, I hope it doesnt mess me up completely. well like I have always said only time will tell. hope all is well with you sweets, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

CD 25 for me, so any day now. I'm proud of myself for not testing. Not even wanting to test. I've been feeling a little funny but I think it's from not eating right. It's been nothing but sugar. Not having any signs of infection but my back has been sore for a couple of days now. Not the lower back but up higher on my right side, kidney area.. I say this as I'm drinking, not water, but this nasty sugar filled lemonade from 7 eleven. I just grabbed it tonight while we were out since I didn't feel like going in the grocery store. I hope this is at least one of our months.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> CD 25 for me, so any day now. I'm proud of myself for not testing. Not even wanting to test. I've been feeling a little funny but I think it's from not eating right. It's been nothing but sugar. Not having any signs of infection but my back has been sore for a couple of days now. Not the lower back but up higher on my right side, kidney area.. I say this as I'm drinking, not water, but this nasty sugar filled lemonade from 7 eleven. I just grabbed it tonight while we were out since I didn't feel like going in the grocery store. I hope this is at least one of our months.


hello babyluv3 hope all is well with you, I am on cd 1 the witch came this morning, been busy with wedding plans, renewing our vows, and taking care of my dad. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sorry bout the witch. How exciting though, renewing your vows! When is the big day? Is it an anniversary date or something you just decided to do? How is your dad coming along? 

I haven't been on much myself. Trying not to think about ttc as much. Don't want to lose contact with my new friend though. I am on day 8. Still spotting. Wish it would end already. Missing my hubby, if you know what I mean, lol!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Sorry bout the witch. How exciting though, renewing your vows! When is the big day? Is it an anniversary date or something you just decided to do? How is your dad coming along?
> 
> I haven't been on much myself. Trying not to think about ttc as much. Don't want to lose contact with my new friend though. I am on day 8. Still spotting. Wish it would end already. Missing my hubby, if you know what I mean, lol!

Hi sweetie on cd 3. ait is our anniversary too it is june 30th and it falls on a saturday, so I am excited, dad is getting along a little better, took him to the doctors yesterday he had some bloodwork done to check his kidney function, he is producing alot of fluid on his legs and anckles, and a chest xray to make sure he is not carring fluid around his lungs, wont know the results for awhile they need to go to the doc. first then we will get them, sugar levels are getting better now he is on the insulin shots, thaqnks for asking hun, am worried about my dad. Doing alot of praying for him that he doesnt leave this world til he sees his grandchild if you know what I mean. Do hope AF leaves you soon so you can be with your hubby. wishing you well sweetie, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Glad to see he is doing better, hun. Hope the xrays show the lungs clear. You have a lot going on girl! Wedding plans sound exciting. I'm not gonna even tell you how i got married. Hubby seems to be in good spirits about this cycle. Don't know why though. Wish I felt the same. Coming close to a year now since the reversal. He still wants to go the natural route. I won't feel at ease until I get an hsg done.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Glad to see he is doing better, hun. Hope the xrays show the lungs clear. You have a lot going on girl! Wedding plans sound exciting. I'm not gonna even tell you how i got married. Hubby seems to be in good spirits about this cycle. Don't know why though. Wish I felt the same. Coming close to a year now since the reversal. He still wants to go the natural route. I won't feel at ease until I get an hsg done.


Hi sweetie, I know what you mean about the year thing, it will be a year in april for us, It is very frustrating, OOOOH come on how did you get married hee hee cant be all that bad. believe me I have heard really wild ones and totally understandable circustances. How have you been feeling? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Lol, .you wouldn't believe me if I told you!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Lol, .you wouldn't believe me if I told you!

Hi sweetie, I would believe you, You wouldnt believe how my hubby and I met. and wound up married it would more and likely shock you hee hee. hope all is well with you sweetie, on cd 7 fertile period yea, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Think I'm cd13 today. Any day now. I've been very good at not temping. Put my thermometer away so I'm not tempted. Just taking this one month off to see if I regain some sanity, lol! Made an appt with my gyno today to see if she will send me for a HSG. Hubby is really pushing this natural doctor thing. I told him I want to find out about my tubes first. He tracked down this woman who's husband fought cancer by going the natural route. He told her about what we were trying to do and asked her for the doctor's number. She told him it's best to go to my physician to see what's going on first. Why is it that they only listen when someone else tells them the same thing you been saying all along?? That's all that's going on with me. Had a free wknd so got lots of loving in. I would like to keep it going at least until cd16 but we'll see how he's feeling after getting off work. You know how that goes.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Think I'm cd13 today. Any day now. I've been very good at not temping. Put my thermometer away so I'm not tempted. Just taking this one month off to see if I regain some sanity, lol! Made an appt with my gyno today to see if she will send me for a HSG. Hubby is really pushing this natural doctor thing. I told him I want to find out about my tubes first. He tracked down this woman who's husband fought cancer by going the natural route. He told her about what we were trying to do and asked her for the doctor's number. She told him it's best to go to my physician to see what's going on first. Why is it that they only listen when someone else tells them the same thing you been saying all along?? That's all that's going on with me. Had a free wknd so got lots of loving in. I would like to keep it going at least until cd16 but we'll see how he's feeling after getting off work. You know how that goes.

Hi sweetie I am wishing all the best believe me, we are going to make it hun. I really think the maca I have been taking is working it really seems to have regulated my temps to a consistant temps to where there is now a pattern so I hope this month is our month. I am now taking 1000mg of the maca and my prenatal. As far as ovulation of cd 8 I am neg so I exspect a positive around cd 11, and this time I am elevating my hips and legs up in the air, trying all I can this cycle.HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I tried the up and the air thing, even tried cycling. It's quite comical! As I expected, didn't get to bd last night. I had the right cm and backache so I know I probably should have made more of an effort. Tried to catch him before he was off to work this morning, but couldn't wake up in time. Still having the backache today. Hope I still have time left. Best of luck this cycle!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I tried the up and the air thing, even tried cycling. It's quite comical! As I expected, didn't get to bd last night. I had the right cm and backache so I know I probably should have made more of an effort. Tried to catch him before he was off to work this morning, but couldn't wake up in time. Still having the backache today. Hope I still have time left. Best of luck this cycle!

hi sweetie yes it is comical, but I am trying everything I poss. can that could work.I would still grab your love one again tonight you still are not out. I do hope you start feeling better sweetie,cd 9 OPK still neg temp still down, doc says to bed til temp rises so we are running a marathon hee hee, IT better work this time, we are coming up on a year. Anything new going on with you honey? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hi Hun, nothing new going on here. Just more cramping and backache. Got a quickie in when he got home from work. It was still early and I had to run out right after to pick up dinner so don't know if it was much point in doing it. have no idea if I O'd yet. At least you know you still have time. Take advantage!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hi Hun, nothing new going on here. Just more cramping and backache. Got a quickie in when he got home from work. It was still early and I had to run out right after to pick up dinner so don't know if it was much point in doing it. have no idea if I O'd yet. At least you know you still have time. Take advantage!

Hi babyluv3 well hun you never know that might be your time the quickie, hee hee, wewll I got a poss. OPK on cd 9 early for me, but the maca may have done that, id that is so I will have a longer lp which will give the egg more time to implant correctly,fingers crossed we are bedding til temp rises, that is what the doc. suggested so we will see, if that works.Going over to my rental to have carpet put in it, for my new renters,so talk with you soon sweetie HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I was just shampooing and painting our spot the other week. Still looking for a renter though. Sounds like you have a plan! He called me from work today saying he wants to tonight. I told him it's too late now. Should've did it when I asked him before. I'm not sure when I O'd. Only know it's cd16. Think I'm bout tired of the tww already and it's just starting. I am going to do my best not to symptom spot. I want to be surprised when af doesn't show, lol! Wishful thinking!!!!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I was just shampooing and painting our spot the other week. Still looking for a renter though. Sounds like you have a plan! He called me from work today saying he wants to tonight. I told him it's too late now. Should've did it when I asked him before. I'm not sure when I O'd. Only know it's cd16. Think I'm bout tired of the tww already and it's just starting. I am going to do my best not to symptom spot. I want to be surprised when af doesn't show, lol! Wishful thinking!!!!

mybabyluv, is hard as it can be stay poss. dont want to get depressed :thumbup:hang in there. I am on cd 12 still going strong, hoping what the doc.suggested every day til temp rises works, been doing that too. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Still no temp rise? I keep thinking you should be closer to me. I'm actually only 6 days ahead of you. Had a long day ystrdy. Went to visit my grandmother. She just came home from hospital on Friday so I did a surprise visit. She lives about an hour away so I don't get to see her that often. Was in bed by 10:30 last night. Was going to download another book to read, but could hardly keep my eyes open. Today is gonna be another one. DH's niece is coming to stay with us for about a week so have to get my house ready for company. This should be an interesting week. At least I should be able to keep my mind off symptom spotting!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Still no temp rise? I keep thinking you should be closer to me. I'm actually only 6 days ahead of you. Had a long day ystrdy. Went to visit my grandmother. She just came home from hospital on Friday so I did a surprise visit. She lives about an hour away so I don't get to see her that often. Was in bed by 10:30 last night. Was going to download another book to read, but could hardly keep my eyes open. Today is gonna be another one. DH's niece is coming to stay with us for about a week so have to get my house ready for company. This should be an interesting week. At least I should be able to keep my mind off symptom spotting!

Hi sweetie, hope all is wel with grandma. I am on cd 14 temp rised on cd 12 so I hope we did it this time if not More and likely will be going for IVF, because april the 11th will be a year since the sergery, and we been trying for a year actively, so Doc says after a year of trying IVF would more and likely be the next step. OOOOOH how I hope we did this month, But if it does take the IVF for my little bunddle of joy so be it, I just want our baby to be strong and healthy and for me to have a strong and healthy pregnancy, My temp right now is 98.2, has been that way for the past 2 days, According to the temp chart it looks like I ovulated on cd10, so that means I am only 4 days past ovulation. You sound like you are going to be quite busy this week hope all goes well this week for you. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Grandmom is doing better. She caught a stomach virus while in the hospital so stomach still isn't 100 percent. How are your temps so far? You seem optimistic this month. I hope you don't be let down. IVF is a whole other battle. I hate to see you or myself have to go that route after all we've already been through with our bodies. Ya know, but if it works out than so be it. Whatever it takes right?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Grandmom is doing better. She caught a stomach virus while in the hospital so stomach still isn't 100 percent. How are your temps so far? You seem optimistic this month. I hope you don't be let down. IVF is a whole other battle. I hate to see you or myself have to go that route after all we've already been through with our bodies. Ya know, but if it works out than so be it. Whatever it takes right?


Hi babyluv3, well temp as of now on cd16 98.4 has been for the poast 2 days, so I dont know, some cramping not a whole lot, no change in cm.I would say I am only about 5 dpo. because first temp rise was cd 12 after ovulation. I do hope we did it this month so there wont have to be an IVF procedure, but like you said what ever it takes :thumbup:. How are you sweetie? where are you in your cycle? we have to do this thing enoughs a enough :thumbup: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well I went to see my gyn today. I was really nervous. I thought she was going to tell me to wait. Anyway, it went pretty well. She gave me the number to call to see how much it would cost for the HSG at the hospital. I was pleasantly surprised. Only $88!!! So now all I have to do is get all the other info she needed and let her know it's a go so she can set up a date. Of course I'm hoping this month is it and I won't have to go through all that. This was my first discussion with her about ttc. Hearing her remind me of my history kinda worried me, just a little. I told her I know all the possible complications but I still wanted this. She looked at me like I was crazy, but just said okay. 

Your temps are looking good so far. I'm very tempted to check mine, but no, not gonna do it. Even put the thermometer away. Next month, I'm back in action. cd22 now so not too much longer to go. Ok now I need to hear some good symptoms coming from you this time. Somethings got to give, right?:flower:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Well I went to see my gyn today. I was really nervous. I thought she was going to tell me to wait. Anyway, it went pretty well. She gave me the number to call to see how much it would cost for the HSG at the hospital. I was pleasantly surprised. Only $88!!! So now all I have to do is get all the other info she needed and let her know it's a go so she can set up a date. Of course I'm hoping this month is it and I won't have to go through all that. This was my first discussion with her about ttc. Hearing her remind me of my history kinda worried me, just a little. I told her I know all the possible complications but I still wanted this. She looked at me like I was crazy, but just said okay.
> 
> Your temps are looking good so far. I'm very tempted to check mine, but no, not gonna do it. Even put the thermometer away. Next month, I'm back in action. cd22 now so not too much longer to go. Ok now I need to hear some good symptoms coming from you this time. Somethings got to give, right?:flower:

Hi babyluv3 so glad that things went well the doc. the cost for the HSG not bad at all, thats a real good cost. we really have to do this and together:thumbup::happydance: well I am on cd 17 and temp is still holding at 98.4, bbs a little sore on the sides, but no real symptoms yet, this put me only 6 dpo, so we will see, I do hope so. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh I really do hope this is it for both of us! Do you normally have sore breasts this time in your cycle? I really felt mine ystrdy. My little one gave me a hug and that was it. Nothing unusual for me though. So I'm about 4 or 5 days away now. At least then one of us should have an answer.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Oh I really do hope this is it for both of us! Do you normally have sore breasts this time in your cycle? I really felt mine ystrdy. My little one gave me a hug and that was it. Nothing unusual for me though. So I'm about 4 or 5 days away now. At least then one of us should have an answer.

Hi sweetie well temp at cd 18, 7dpo still holding at 98.4, now 4 days in a row. My bbs just feel different ans more sore than usual. This would be wonderful if we both are:thumbup::happydance: I am excited for our somewhat symptoms, still not getting my hopes up just yet. we will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I hope you have some good news for me. I could definitely use some. CD2 for me. Can't seem to reach my gyno. Called ystrdy and she won't be in until Tues next week so most likely I won't be getting the HSG done anytime soon. Not feeling to optimistic this cycle. I'm going to chart again so I can have that info to pass on to the doctors.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I hope you have some good news for me. I could definitely use some. CD2 for me. Can't seem to reach my gyno. Called ystrdy and she won't be in until Tues next week so most likely I won't be getting the HSG done anytime soon. Not feeling to optimistic this cycle. I'm going to chart again so I can have that info to pass on to the doctors.

Hi babyluv 3, well AF showed this morning, I am soooo upset I was so sure, It hurts soooo bad, :cry::cry::cry:, This april 11th will be a year actively trying and nothing, I have tried everytrhing, Dont know what else to do :shrug::nope:, I dont know maybe doc. will try something new when he gats my temp chart, I am soooo sad all I have done is cry. I do hope some good news comes your way sweetie HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

:hugs::hugs: Oh no!!!! I feel so bad. Even though I'm right behind you, May 26 will be a year for me, I still can't stand to see a friend going through that pain. :growlmad: I'm sorry it has taken me so long to respond. I know you must've needed someone to talk to. I hope you are feeling better today and that the doctors have something they can offer to help that works for you. I really wanted this to be it for you. :hugs::hugs: sweetie.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> :hugs::hugs: Oh no!!!! I feel so bad. Even though I'm right behind you, May 26 will be a year for me, I still can't stand to see a friend going through that pain. :growlmad: I'm sorry it has taken me so long to respond. I know you must've needed someone to talk to. I hope you are feeling better today and that the doctors have something they can offer to help that works for you. I really wanted this to be it for you. :hugs::hugs: sweetie.

OOOOOH babyluv3 It has been sooooo hard, I sent my temp chart to Doc. and all he said is everything looks normal and nothing else, I am soooo upset and angry all at the same time, I dont know if he is waiting for the year mark to do something or what :nope: :growlmad:, It has really got me going crazy, still all I think about is I was soooo poss. this month :cry::cry:. I am begining to wonder if it is ever going to happen, I feel I am loosing hope, I layed around all weekend in bed, didnt want to talk to anyone,see anyone, just wanted to be left alone, and I dont like getting like that. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Are you still seeing the doc that did your reversal or your regular gyn? I hate when doctors seem uninterested. When I had my appt last week, it was my first time bringing up ttc with my dr. I only went to her so I can get this HSG done without going through all the new patient stuff with a new doctor. I was surprised she seemed so concerned as she did. My past experiences with her weren't so great. Still think I will not stay with her when I do fall pregnant. I need someone who specializes in high risk pregnancies. 

Don't get discouraged. I know it's easier said than done. Sometimes we have to work hard for what we want. We'll only appreciate it that much more when it happens. I'm sure you have great support in your husband and don't forget, he is going through all this too. I have days when I feel like I wanna just give up but I know that's not gonna happen. Besides, it's damn near impossible to do anyway. Once you start charting and knowing your cycle so well how do you not pay attention? Even when I stopped temping last cycle, I still knew what day it was and when I should O and how it felt after O. It's no going back now. We just have to keep on pressing. What makes it so hard, for me, is the not knowing what the heck is going on. Why. I have been pregnant 7 times without trying. 

I know it's hard but we need to move on to happy thoughts. Me and you both. Tell depression to go somewhere!!!! We can do without.:flower:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Are you still seeing the doc that did your reversal or your regular gyn? I hate when doctors seem uninterested. When I had my appt last week, it was my first time bringing up ttc with my dr. I only went to her so I can get this HSG done without going through all the new patient stuff with a new doctor. I was surprised she seemed so concerned as she did. My past experiences with her weren't so great. Still think I will not stay with her when I do fall pregnant. I need someone who specializes in high risk pregnancies.
> 
> Don't get discouraged. I know it's easier said than done. Sometimes we have to work hard for what we want. We'll only appreciate it that much more when it happens. I'm sure you have great support in your husband and don't forget, he is going through all this too. I have days when I feel like I wanna just give up but I know that's not gonna happen. Besides, it's damn near impossible to do anyway. Once you start charting and knowing your cycle so well how do you not pay attention? Even when I stopped temping last cycle, I still knew what day it was and when I should O and how it felt after O. It's no going back now. We just have to keep on pressing. What makes it so hard, for me, is the not knowing what the heck is going on. Why. I have been pregnant 7 times without trying.
> 
> I know it's hard but we need to move on to happy thoughts. Me and you both. Tell depression to go somewhere!!!! We can do without.:flower:


Babyluv you are sooo right, thanks for the words, it means alot. :hugs: yes I am still talking with him over emails, because I had the tubal reversal done in Louiville Kentucky, so we keep intouch by emails and calls if needed. I am hoping come april the the 11th if have not concieved by then he will suggest to come to LOuiville for some test, I know april hubby has a appt. to see a nephology I think it is to check for the morphology issue and what is causing it. Hubby is onthat vitamin pycenegenol that is to improve the morphology and he has been on it for over 3 months now I hope it has made some improvement for his morphology. I assume at that appt. they will repeat the SA, and see if there is a improvement. I mean that could be what the doc. is waiting for. waiting for hubby to go to that appt. and then he will go from there. I dont know, just want it to happen. FOR IT TO HAPPEN FOR US BOTH :hugs:. Hubbys counts are good, its the morphology ,he has 5% that is normal, 99.5% is abnormal, abnormal heads and coiled tails,:growlmad:. I will hang in there with hun I need to I know, it just becomes so hard lately, now that we are coming up on a year is all. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

The wait is killer right? I really hope whatever hubby is taking works for him. At least that would be one thing taken care of. I can't stand having to wait on someone else's move to take action. Mean while that's one more month of nothing. I was really tryna get through to my dr so we can get this thing scheduled this cycle. It's day 7 now and af has left. Will O by next week and definitely don't wasnt to have them fishing around up there with a chance of me being pregnant. I just want to know already. Trust, I know how you are feeling!!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> The wait is killer right? I really hope whatever hubby is taking works for him. At least that would be one thing taken care of. I can't stand having to wait on someone else's move to take action. Mean while that's one more month of nothing. I was really tryna get through to my dr so we can get this thing scheduled this cycle. It's day 7 now and af has left. Will O by next week and definitely don't wasnt to have them fishing around up there with a chance of me being pregnant. I just want to know already. Trust, I know how you are feeling!!

babyluv This is sooo nuts what we are going through :growlmad:. Something has to break this BFN cycles for us. I tell you when we do concieve we are going to have a party right here on the sight between us 2,heeeheee :thumbup::happydance::happydance:. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Yes!! I was thinking this morning how great and much more appreciated our bfps will be after this long wait.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Yes!! I was thinking this morning how great and much more appreciated our bfps will be after this long wait.

Babyluv there is soooo much truth in that, I will be soooo over the moon when it does happen, I wont complain when it happens either I will enjoy all the sickness if I have it the weight gain, the swollen feet, the dizziness the whiole 9 yards, heee heee, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Maybe one day we will meet with our new babies in our arms!!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Maybe one day we will meet with our new babies in our arms!!

Babyluv that would sooo wonderful I will be looking forward to that day without a doubt.:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:, Where is it you say you live? I am in Morgantown West Virginia HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh that's nothing. I like going on nice drives. I'm in philadelphia.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Oh that's nothing. I like going on nice drives. I'm in philadelphia.

OOOh babyluv that would be sooo awsome, It would be wonderful to meet in person :happydance::happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Yes, that would be so fun. Hopefully we won't be waiting too much longer for that.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Yes, that would be so fun. Hopefully we won't be waiting too much longer for that.

Babyluv I do agree, it just cant take any longer, It has to be soon, this waiting is really driving me crazy want to see a BFP. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

So I started taking my temp ystrdy and already today's is messed up. Woke up cold with the covers off and mouth wide open. I really wanted to try to do it vaginally this time around but I only have 6 covers and know I'm not going to buy anymore. You think it's too late to start tomorrow? I should at least have enough till I detect O. See this is why I hate temping. It always stresses me out. I didn't hear from the doctor ystrdy and I'm scared to call today. I know they are going to say something like she won't be in until next week sometime. So annoying. Between two offices and rounds at the hospital, she is never there. 

Anyway how are you today? How is af treating you? Is she still hanging around?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> So I started taking my temp ystrdy and already today's is messed up. Woke up cold with the covers off and mouth wide open. I really wanted to try to do it vaginally this time around but I only have 6 covers and know I'm not going to buy anymore. You think it's too late to start tomorrow? I should at least have enough till I detect O. See this is why I hate temping. It always stresses me out. I didn't hear from the doctor ystrdy and I'm scared to call today. I know they are going to say something like she won't be in until next week sometime. So annoying. Between two offices and rounds at the hospital, she is never there.
> 
> Anyway how are you today? How is af treating you? Is she still hanging around?

Hi sweetie, no its not to late to start, it wil be fine, Af has left this morning, now time for the big O,but going to bed every other day til the BIG O then for the next 3 days,, and use preseed each time, so hope it works, and uped my maca to 1500mg, hubby is still taking the vitamin pycnengenol, and reg vitamin also, try not to stress I know easier said then done I know the feeling. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well how about I got a call from the nurse today and she says the doctor reviewed my op notes and saw that they did a dye test during the surgery so she doesn't see a need for me to do it again. I'm like I know what he did in surgery. I still want it done. I told her I'm worried that it didn't heal properly. So she is leaving another note for her but of course she won't be back in until Monday.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Well how about I got a call from the nurse today and she says the doctor reviewed my op notes and saw that they did a dye test during the surgery so she doesn't see a need for me to do it again. I'm like I know what he did in surgery. I still want it done. I told her I'm worried that it didn't heal properly. So she is leaving another note for her but of course she won't be back in until Monday.

babyluv when was it you had your tubal reversal? It doesnt matter when the sergery was done, normally they check the tubes after at least 1 year or sooner sometimes if one has not concieved to make sure they are still opened, and no promblems, I dont understand that, well girl dont let up keep on them, its what you want, not what they think, or conclude on some operative reports on the time of sergery,idiots :thumbup:HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks, that's what I told my husband. I have to keep on her. It will be a year in May and like yourself I've tried just about everything else. It's like a told you, some doctor's don't know how to deal with people who have had reversal surgery and it's exactly why I don't trust someone who has little experience with high-risk pregnancies. I know when I become pregnant I will need a cerclage done. She sounded confident when talking to me about that when I told her I was trying to conceive again, but I don't want to take that risk. I wish I could go back to my old ob/gyn but I was living in Jersey then.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Thanks, that's what I told my husband. I have to keep on her. It will be a year in May and like yourself I've tried just about everything else. It's like a told you, some doctor's don't know how to deal with people who have had reversal surgery and it's exactly why I don't trust someone who has little experience with high-risk pregnancies. I know when I become pregnant I will need a cerclage done. She sounded confident when talking to me about that when I told her I was trying to conceive again, but I don't want to take that risk. I wish I could go back to my old ob/gyn but I was living in Jersey then.

Babyluv we will over come these hurdles we are going through, I am sure of it, it is just taking more time for us. :hugs: we will make it, we just need to find the right ones willing to help us and not judge, and asume we are not capable of pregnancy, we are and we will achieve these . HUGS HUGAS FRIENDS long wanted bunddle of joys


----------



## mybabyluv3

:hugs::hugs::hugs: YES WE WILL!!!!:flower:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: YES WE WILL!!!!:flower:

Hi babyluv on cd 8, OPK still neg as of right now, exspect a positive anywhere from cd 9 cd13 just waiting testing twice aday, and using preseed and softcups,hoping to bed every other day til positive and ded the day of positive and the next 3 days after the positive or unril temp rise. pray it works this time. how are you sweetie,what cd are you on? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sounds like a plan. Ha ha, I just told hubby we haven't bd since yesterday morning. Tonight is a must. Last night I was so tired I fell asleep in my clothes and didn't wake till morning. Cd 11 for me. Been having ewcm since the end of af and sharp pinching around my ovaries for the last 2 days. Didn't get to temp today but I usually O between cd13 and 16. I think it will be earlier this time around. No real bd schedule though and haven't used preseed or softcups in months. Told him I want to try royal jelly again, but he says no more. He doesn't want to spend any more money, just stick to good old fashion love making.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Ha ha, I just told hubby we haven't bd since yesterday morning. Tonight is a must. Last night I was so tired I fell asleep in my clothes and didn't wake till morning. Cd 11 for me. Been having ewcm since the end of af and sharp pinching around my ovaries for the last 2 days. Didn't get to temp today but I usually O between cd13 and 16. I think it will be earlier this time around. No real bd schedule though and haven't used preseed or softcups in months. Told him I want to try royal jelly again, but he says no more. He doesn't want to spend any more money, just stick to good old fashion love making.

hi sweetie on cd 11 and I got my positive OPK on cd 9 so been bedding since cd 7, using preseed and cups with every one, OOOOH how I hope this is the month, the 11th ofd this month will a year since the tubal reversal, and still no little bunddle of joy yet, sooo this has got to be it. I know about the spending of money, OPKs, Pregnancy test, softcups, preseed, But I look at it this way I am going to try everything I can, sooo I am using preseed, softcups, Maca,prenantal, and hubby is using the pycnegenol and his daily vit. It does run into money, But it will be worth it for that little bunddle of joy. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Trust me, if I didn't have to go to him for money I would have all that stuff. I could really use the softcups. Still have a little preseed left because he doesn't like how it feels. I'm still taking my prenatals and B-complex. He has a bunch of stuff he takes. You ovulate early. I'm on cd14. No temp rise yet. I'm thinking it will rise tomorrow. I hope the one year is all it takes for you. Enough with the waiting already. We're not getting any younger. How was your weekend? Haven't heard about your dad. How are things going with him?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey, long time no hear from. What are you up to? How's the tww going, any symptom spotting yet? I'm not sure if I am 6 or 4dpo today. Had a big rise on cd15 but it fell back the next day. My charts have 2 different days so we shall see. It's been hard taking my temps getting up at the same time.

Hope your weekend was better than mine. We had a sewage problem so I was stuck with my husband in our basement for two days helping him change pipes and stuff. It was a mess. So not fun.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hey, long time no hear from. What are you up to? How's the tww going, any symptom spotting yet? I'm not sure if I am 6 or 4dpo today. Had a big rise on cd15 but it fell back the next day. My charts have 2 different days so we shall see. It's been hard taking my temps getting up at the same time.
> 
> Hope your weekend was better than mine. We had a sewage problem so I was stuck with my husband in our basement for two days helping him change pipes and stuff. It was a mess. So not fun.

Hi sweetie well weekend was nice, went to brothers and mother inlaws for easter was really nice to see all the children hunting eggs, but yet felt empty, if you know what I mean. no symptoms on cd 17 temp is holding at 98.2. I tell you I dont know how many more months I can take this :nope:. Sooo sorry for your issues you had with the pipes and sewer promblems I am sure it was no fun, hope you got it fixed? All this is really becoming a pain in my ______, But I know I need to hang in there, but I think I am hanging on by a thread, it is sooooo depressing with every passing month :cry::growlmad: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Remember, think Happy Thoughts!:hugs::hugs: I don't like to see my friends in pain. I know what it is like to want something so badly. I picked my daughter up from school ystrdy and had to go inside to the bathroom. Why was the only person to come in there with me was a woman nursing her newborn baby? I tried my best to just smile and say to myself be happy for her blessings. I just try to keep thinking positive so I don't get so lost in my own pain. It helps a little. I hate feeling depressed. I usually can't wait till the end of the month. Right now I'm just enjoying the not knowing part an the fact that I just might be pregnant. Not saying I will be as joyful if af appears. One day at a time. Ya know?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Remember, think Happy Thoughts!:hugs::hugs: I don't like to see my friends in pain. I know what it is like to want something so badly. I picked my daughter up from school ystrdy and had to go inside to the bathroom. Why was the only person to come in there with me was a woman nursing her newborn baby? I tried my best to just smile and say to myself be happy for her blessings. I just try to keep thinking positive so I don't get so lost in my own pain. It helps a little. I hate feeling depressed. I usually can't wait till the end of the month. Right now I'm just enjoying the not knowing part an the fact that I just might be pregnant. Not saying I will be as joyful if af appears. One day at a time. Ya know?

Hi sweetie thanks for the heart felt words, It is sooo hard for me, just really thought it would of happened by now, a year to me is a long time, well hubby is to go to the urologist appt this month about the morpology I believe it is the 23rd I do hope doc. does another SA and then I can see if his numbers have changed any with him being on the vitamins and that pycnenegenol. I hope it isnt anything serious, But I think that is what my doc. is waiting for the results from the urologist and see what he says before he does anything else, I just hope we can still do IVF. The closer the appt gets for hubby the more stressed I am getting. The bathroom thing at your daughter school I dont think I could of handled that too well. Thankyou soooo much for being the friend you are, and us being sooo far apart, I do hope the day will come when we meet in person, and watch our children play together. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I try to be a good friend. Words are the best I can give from so far away. I know this whole process sucks. It's just good to know we have support and are not alone. Just think, we have children of our own. Some people are not so lucky.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I try to be a good friend. Words are the best I can give from so far away. I know this whole process sucks. It's just good to know we have support and are not alone. Just think, we have children of our own. Some people are not so lucky.

hi sweetie and yes your words are sooo true, hope all is well with you. sorry about the noy so confident attitude, I wont giveup, I wish the best for all women to concieve here on these posts, I pray soon it will be us. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hi friend. How are you feeling today? I don't know if this tww is going by fast or dragging. How much longer do you have? 

WellI heard some news that scares me a lil bit. A friend of mine's fiance was pregnant with twins a.d just lost them both at 6 months. I can't imagine how they must be feeling. Since I've been trying I keep having miscarriage on my mind. It has never happened to me before but you hear so many spirits of tr women getting pregnant and losing it because of now messed up hormones after tubal. I have been blessed to be diagnosed with incompetent cervix and have never lost a child. It sometimes makes me wonder if I should just be satisfied with that and not push for any more miracles.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hi friend. How are you feeling today? I don't know if this tww is going by fast or dragging. How much longer do you have? hace

WellI heard some news that scares me a lil bit. A friend of mine's fiance was pregnant with twins a.d just lost them both at 6 months. I can't imagine how they must be feeling. Since I've been trying I keep having miscarriage on my mind. It has never happened to me before but you hear so many spirits of tr women getting pregnant and losing it because of now messed up hormones after tubal. I have been blessed to be diagnosed with incompetent cervix and have never lost a child. It sometimes makes me wonder if I should just be satisfied with that and not push for any more miracles.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hi friend. How are you feeling today? I don't know if this tww is going by fast or dragging. How much longer do you have?
> 
> WellI heard some news that scares me a lil bit. A friend of mine's fiance was pregnant with twins a.d just lost them both at 6 months. I can't imagine how they must be feeling. Since I've been trying I keep having miscarriage on my mind. It has never happened to me before but you hear so many spirits of tr women getting pregnant and losing it because of now messed up hormones after tubal. I have been blessed to be diagnosed with incompetent cervix and have never lost a child. It sometimes makes me wonder if I should just be satisfied with that and not push for any more miracles.

,Hi sweetie, my Af is due the 18th, soooo sorry to hear about your friend, that is so sad, and as far as you feel about it that is normal, but that is only in some women not all. If it is meant to be it will happen, though it is very heartbreaking I know it would be for me, but try not to dwell on that it may hurt you in a long run, It can happen to the most healthiest women. Hope all is welll with you friend, and I am sooo sorry for your friends lost, I will keep her in my prayers. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks hun. Even from a distance we seem to have synched our cycles. I'm due on the 18th too. Maybe that's a sign that we will get pregnant together!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Good morning. Hope you're enjoying this nice weather like I am. Lol, I say that now while it's still early, later I won't be want to go outside they say it's gonna be a hot one here. How's things going so far with you? I'm patiently awaiting af. Had a nice big temp drop and cervix starting to open up. Looks like I'm gonna have to face another cycle. I counted and the date will be a year next month but this was my 12th cycle. Made a call to my doctor this morning and she's actually in today. Now let's hope I get a call back. I hope you're having pg symptoms and no signs of pms.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Good morning. Hope you're enjoying this nice weather like I am. Lol, I say that now while it's still early, later I won't be want to go outside they say it's gonna be a hot one here. How's things going so far with you? I'm patiently awaiting af. Had a nice big temp drop and cervix starting to open up. Looks like I'm gonna have to face another cycle. I counted and the date will be a year next month but this was my 12th cycle. Made a call to my doctor this morning and she's actually in today. Now let's hope I get a call back. I hope you're having pg symptoms and no signs of pms.

Hi sweetie well Af showed up on time the 18th like clock work, hubby is at the doc. now that urologist I was telling you about to check the morphology, wanted to go, but my stepson is home sick with a stomach virus and ear infection so couldnt go, I hope we get some good news, It was a ywar for hubbt and I this month on the 11th since the sergery for us with no conceptions, so not sure what the next step is going to be for us, but will without a doubt let you know my friend, I do hope you get some answers to what yours is. has Af came yet for you? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

hey babyluv hubby came back from urologist and doc. could not find any promblems with him, doc. also did some bloodwork and we need to find out what that shows,but I quess the issue must be with me :cry::cry: you know I didnt want it to be a promblem with either of us,but if it is showing everything is fine with him, then it must be with me, the urologist said that I could poss. have scar tissue with the tubal reversal,or there could be other issue, hubby did tell doc. that I have normal cycles and reg. ovulation, so doc. says I need to be evaluated and checked because we dont have time beings I am 40. I am sooo stressed and now worried that it is me, and its not going to happen for us, What if I cant give him a child? oooooh babyluv I am sooo filled with soooo many emotions right now. Hope all is well with you, sorry for the overload of issues I just spirted out, just need some encouragement that things are going to be ok, and alot of prayers.:hugs::hugs: Friends


----------



## mybabyluv3

I was beginning to worry about you. Wish you had some better news. Well it was kinda good right? Hubby is fine so that's great, but I so know how it feels to have it seem like all the burden is on yourself. I hate every month telling DH that af is here and seeing the disappointment in his face when he says, I guess your not pregnant. :cry: As hard as it is for me, nothing hurts more than knowing that's the one thing that he wants so badly and I can't seem to come through. Af came for me around midnight, so just in time for me too. I think I am going to have to go ahead and find another doctor. Called on Monday and she was actually in but still haven't gotten a response. Why can't I just go on my own and get tested? I just need to know what's going on with the tube before I can even think about any other moves. Seems like you may be looking at having one done too. This so sucks. I don't even know what else to say anymore.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I was beginning to worry about you. Wish you had some better news. Well it was kinda good right? Hubby is fine so that's great, but I so know how it feels to have it seem like all the burden is on yourself. I hate every month telling DH that af is here and seeing the disappointment in his face when he says, I guess your not pregnant. :cry: As hard as it is for me, nothing hurts more than knowing that's the one thing that he wants so badly and I can't seem to come through. Af came for me around midnight, so just in time for me too. I think I am going to have to go ahead and find another doctor. Called on Monday and she was actually in but still haven't gotten a response. Why can't I just go on my own and get tested? I just need to know what's going on with the tube before I can even think about any other moves. Seems like you may be looking at having one done too. This so sucks. I don't even know what else to say anymore.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

well it seems to be good news from the urologist, he told hubby he doesnt see any issues, but did do some bloodwork for like I quess his hormones or something, dont know when those results will be back, and then I quess my fertility doc. will get those results from the urologist and then I quess my doc. will go from there to what to do next, Poss. IVF I asume. WE are really having a time of this friend sending you lots of hugs sweetie and will be praying for us both HUS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hugs excepted.:flower: Did the doctor mention to you trying IUI first? I don't know how I feel about that. There doesn't seem to be too many success stories out there. I've read on some forums here of post tr women doing that next after having a HSG done. Don't remember any pregnancies. So many decisions. I can't help but think back to my decision to get reversal instead of ivf. Can't help but think, just maybe I would be holding my baby right now.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hugs excepted.:flower: Did the doctor mention to you trying IUI first? I don't know how I feel about that. There doesn't seem to be too many success stories out there. I've read on some forums here of post tr women doing that next after having a HSG done. Don't remember any pregnancies. So many decisions. I can't help but think back to my decision to get reversal instead of ivf. Can't help but think, just maybe I would be holding my baby right now.

hi babyluv, no doc. never mentioned anything about IUI, all ai do know the package deal hubby and I got was if we didnt concieve within a year we get free IVF so not sure, we are so full of what ifs,only time will tell for us both sweetie :hugs:. Have you found another doc. yet? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I originally chose my surgeon because he has that same guarantee. But....read the fine print. He has you do a HSG first that you have to pay for and only if both tubes are still open will he do the free ivf. After getting my op report found out only one tube was repairable so that put us out automatically. I was just too anxious and just went along with it anyway.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I originally chose my surgeon because he has that same guarantee. But....read the fine print. He has you do a HSG first that you have to pay for and only if both tubes are still open will he do the free ivf. After getting my op report found out only one tube was repairable so that put us out automatically. I was just too anxious and just went along with it anyway.

Hi sweetie well all this time I was thinking it was IVF my doc. offered if you didnt concieve in a years time, well I was wrong it is IUI that he does, which I believe is the next step for us, hubby seen urologist,self exam was good but like I sais he also did some bloodwork which came back today, I called the office to see if they were back yet, and the doc. is to let us know what they are. and doc. also scheduled a scrotum utrasound for may 21st for hubby. so that is where we stand now this waiting game is driving me nuts, I will be 41 june 27th, they know age is not on my side right now,and they are still scheduleling things soo far apart :growlmad: I am so sorry to hear about the one tube, but you can still get pregnant with one ,but I know it does take longer and that sucks. Thats like with me I dont even know if both my tubes are still open, which I know that is another test that has to be done, before any of the rest can be done on my part, I tell you sweetie we are really having a time:hugs:, have you considered IUI? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sorry I been MIA. Haven't been feeling to well so every time I got ready to get online I couldn't find the energy. How are you feeling sweetie? It is a lot we are going through isn't it? How are you doing with the OPKs? Hit a positive yet? I have another 4 days or so and haven't bd yet. Not in the mood lately at all. Looking at a pretty much boring weekend. Hope yours is more exciting.


----------



## dangermouse99

Hi mybabyluv3 - I cant believe I have found you on this thread!!!!!

Sorry things are not going well for you...... not much better for me!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hi sweetie, yes I'm still around. Sorry to say. Not giving up hope. 3doo, how are you feeling so far? We could use some good news around here. Did you try anything new this cycle?


----------



## dangermouse99

Nothing new specific to TTC
Have started a diet a couple of weeks ago - lost 3lb the first week but still loads more to loose!!!
Saw my GP the other week, DH got to do a :spermy: sample but he is putting it off - probably hoping for a BFP this month, I have got day 21 bloods tomorrow - not sure how long the results will take.

Having acupuncture for stress also and I do feel less stressed, last month she told me I was pregnant and that I would not keep it, the next month AF started 2 days early so not sure if I can believe

Hoping I can bring some good luck to this thread - do you know how liltrinabelle is doing? and more importantly how are you doing??:flower:
:hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Sorry I been MIA. Haven't been feeling to well so every time I got ready to get online I couldn't find the energy. How are you feeling sweetie? It is a lot we are going through isn't it? How are you doing with the OPKs? Hit a positive yet? I have another 4 days or so and haven't bd yet. Not in the mood lately at all. Looking at a pretty much boring weekend. Hope yours is more exciting.

Hi sweetie do hope you are feeling better, I am on cd 13 with a temp rise of 98.1 this morning, I do hope I didnt ovulate yesterday because hubby was tired and we didnt bed yesterday, sooooo I do hope we didnt miss that egg, only time will tell I quess. Working real hard on wedding plans for June 30th our anniversary, we are renewing our vows. I am sooo busy with making flowers decor. and the girls dresses and mine, and it has helped some to get me to focus on other things besides TTC, hope this has helped me for this month. There is a whole lot I think we are going through, but I do believe our day is coming :thumbup:,and when it does we are going to celebrate.:hugs::hugs: Friends


----------



## mybabyluv3

Wow T sounds like you have a lot to keep you busy. I wish I had something to occupy my time. Only thing happening around here is my lil cousin getting ready for her prom and I was asked to do her hair. That's how boring my life is. I actually look forward to doing that and it's not for a couple wks. So sad. I'm sure you got enough loving in before time if you missed O day. I jusr started last night. Haven't been in the mood at all.

Danger, hope your levels are fine tomorrow. Stay on hubby to get that sa done. Mine has been through 2. It's not that bad. Better knowing than not knowing ya know, lol! I tried acupuncture a couple times and felt a real difference with O. Wish I had the money to start again. It is so relaxing. Dieting I could definitely use. I can barely fit into my jeans anymore. So not cute!

Best of luck to both of you. We can sure use some babydust around here.


----------



## dangermouse99

mybabyluv3 said:


> Wow T sounds like you have a lot to keep you busy. I wish I had something to occupy my time. Only thing happening around here is my lil cousin getting ready for her prom and I was asked to do her hair. That's how boring my life is. I actually look forward to doing that and it's not for a couple wks. So sad. I'm sure you got enough loving in before time if you missed O day. I jusr started last night. Haven't been in the mood at all.
> 
> Danger, hope your levels are fine tomorrow. Stay on hubby to get that sa done. Mine has been through 2. It's not that bad. Better knowing than not knowing ya know, lol! I tried acupuncture a couple times and felt a real difference with O. Wish I had the money to start again. It is so relaxing. Dieting I could definitely use. I can barely fit into my jeans anymore. So not cute!
> 
> Best of luck to both of you. We can sure use some babydust around here.


Thanks Mybabyluv3 - initial bloods all OK but still waiting for ones related to fertility, DH finally booked in for :spermy: sample 6th June - I cant believe it is such a long wait just to analyse a few :spermy:
Guess I will start testing in the next few days - where are you in your cycle - hope you are doing plenty of :sex:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm trying to get enough in that's for sure! Cd 14 so between now and Friday. Thought ystrdy was the day but no real temp rise so still waiting. Glad your first results turned out alright. June 6th is a long way. Are they that busy? Hopefully you can get instant results.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Wow T sounds like you have a lot to keep you busy. I wish I had something to occupy my time. Only thing happening around here is my lil cousin getting ready for her prom and I was asked to do her hair. That's how boring my life is. I actually look forward to doing that and it's not for a couple wks. So sad. I'm sure you got enough loving in before time if you missed O day. I jusr started last night. Haven't been in the mood at all.
> 
> Danger, hope your levels are fine tomorrow. Stay on hubby to get that sa done. Mine has been through 2. It's not that bad. Better knowing than not knowing ya know, lol! I tried acupuncture a couple times and felt a real difference with O. Wish I had the money to start again. It is so relaxing. Dieting I could definitely use. I can barely fit into my jeans anymore. So not cute!
> 
> Best of luck to both of you. We can sure use some babydust around here.


Hello sweetie hope all is well with you, as for me on cd 16 and temp holding at 98.4, more and likely it didnt happen this month either, I am not in the greatest of spirits sorry, Just seems to be a routine of one negative after another. As of now have a sore throat, which isnt fun, been working hard on the wedding plans, I do pray always that I get a positive, but nothing. I do wish the best for us both, we need to be strong no matter how hard that is becoming for us both, we can do it, we have to keep faith, we all have our negative thoughts every now and then, here is a big hug for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I am right behind you on cd 15 but no O yet. Temp is weird keeps going up by .1 everyday. Thankfully I still have ewcm. Got a quickie in ystrdy afternoon and nothing since. Just text hubby and told him he needs to get home. Don't want to miss this egg and I'm getting really crampy. I try not to think about hour long I've been trying. That's too depressing. Hope you can find a way to keep your spirits up through all this.


----------



## mybabyluv3

So now I'm pissed!! Had to wait til I put my daughter to bed to get some alone time. Plus we were both busy. Well this man decides going out racing with his friends is more important than us making a baby. It was still early enough and now he won't be home until who knows when and I can bet any amount of money he will come in tryna wake me up out my sleep trying to touch me. All this after he basically blamed me 2 nights ago for not being pregnant yet saying it must be something wrong with me. I let that slide, but this is too much. He said I don't know what I'm talking about or when I O because it hasn't happened yet, and get this, he knows it's not him because he never had a problem getting someone pregnant!!!

Sorry I just had to vent. I have no one else I can talk to about this so I came right here.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> So now I'm pissed!! Had to wait til I put my daughter to bed to get some alone time. Plus we were both busy. Well this man decides going out racing with his friends is more important than us making a baby. It was still early enough and now he won't be home until who knows when and I can bet any amount of money he will come in tryna wake me up out my sleep trying to touch me. All this after he basically blamed me 2 nights ago for not being pregnant yet saying it must be something wrong with me. I let that slide, but this is too much. He said I don't know what I'm talking about or when I O because it hasn't happened yet, and get this, he knows it's not him because he never had a problem getting someone pregnant!!!
> 
> Sorry I just had to vent. I have no one else I can talk to about this so I came right here.

OOOOH sweethwart I am sooo sorry to hear about what he said that is something you cant take lightly, hopefully he will apologize,:hugs:, and it is ok to vent we all need that every now and then, maybe he needed to vent, but he did it the wrong way that is hurting words. again so sorry :hugs:,on cd 18 and temp is 98.6 now, but not reading to much into it, I have seen charts with temps lower than that and they were pregnant, so only time will tell my famous saying :thumbup: hope you both are better now and are holding one another and making up. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thank you sweetie. We're better now but no apology. Anyway it took so long for me to ovulate. Not feeling to optimistic this time around. Feeling horrible. Stomach was upset all week. Then strong O pains for a few days but no temp rise then ystrdy


----------



## mybabyluv3

Had really bad backache wrapping all the way around. It was miserable. Had the chills and woke up to temp of 99.45. It's getting a little better. Hope to be good by morning. Have cleaning and laundry that I need to get to. Hope the tww goes by fast for you with good news at the end.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Had really bad backache wrapping all the way around. It was miserable. Had the chills and woke up to temp of 99.45. It's getting a little better. Hope to be good by morning. Have cleaning and laundry that I need to get to. Hope the tww goes by fast for you with good news at the end.

Hi sweetie sooo glad things are better, but with some men you dont get a apology, you get lovin instead :thumbup:I quess that is just as good hee hee, well cd 19 and temp is 98.4, so do hope it doesnt drop anymore. All is weell here so far, but really want that BFP, as IU know you do too. BBS are very sore today, I am about 9 dpo, but not going to test til I miss.HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I cant believe you're 9dpo already. So much for our cycles being in sink. I'm only 2dpo today. Hate oing so late. Just drags the month even more. I hope your temps stay up too. A year is long enough for the both of us. Come on Bfps already!!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I cant believe you're 9dpo already. So much for our cycles being in sink. I'm only 2dpo today. Hate oing so late. Just drags the month even more. I hope your temps stay up too. A year is long enough for the both of us. Come on Bfps already!!

Hi sweetie on cd 20 and temp 98.6 today. I do hope the temp stays up,I agree we both deserve this, we have without a doubt been patient plenty long enough, hope your day goes well and we both get some good news real real soon, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

That's awesome. My temp hadn't gone up that much yet. Hubby had the window open so wonder how much that affected it. Days are going so slow. I'm ready to be done with it already. Still haven't heard back from that doctor. Really pissing me off now. Cant move on to anything else until I know this tube is open.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> That's awesome. My temp hadn't gone up that much yet. Hubby had the window open so wonder how much that affected it. Days are going so slow. I'm ready to be done with it already. Still haven't heard back from that doctor. Really pissing me off now. Cant move on to anything else until I know this tube is open.

Hi sweetie, you stay on them docs. dont let them get over on you, some of them dont seem to understand what we are going through and how long we have been going through it you know what I mean :hugs::hugs:.I do hope this month is our month, I have really been trying this month not to be so stressed, so hope it has helped, If not hubby still has to go for that scrotum ultrasound and that is the last test the 21st all other test have come back good, so hope this one does too. Once that comes back and it is good then not sure what doc. will do then, but will deff. will let you know my friend, I will keep you in my prayers that the tube is open sweetie, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

That's good news. I know the ultrasound will come back clear. You are so lucky to have a doctor that's willing to work with you. I know everything will come together for me when the timings right. That's the hope that I have to hold on to. Hows your temps today and how are you feeling? Any symptoms so far? Hope af stays far far away!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> That's good news. I know the ultrasound will come back clear. You are so lucky to have a doctor that's willing to work with you. I know everything will come together for me when the timings right. That's the hope that I have to hold on to. Hows your temps today and how are you feeling? Any symptoms so far? Hope af stays far far away!

Hi sweetie, well cd 21 and temp is 98.4 went down by 2, but still not worried yet, still have 5 more days to go before AF decides to show, which I hope and pray she doesnt, have had very sore touchy BBS and been kinda sick with a on going cold, so dont know what is going on there, but trying to get well, and My daytime temp has been like high like 98.9 so that is different, but dont know if the elevated daytime temp is from not feeling well or if it is a sign, so that is where I am as of now, Hang on to that hope sweetie dont let it go :hugs::hugs::thumbup: I pray this is it for me. It is something that is driving me nuts. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Three more days for you, huh? Getting nervous? Hope your symptoms are still going strong. I believe it's going to be a light pms cycle for me. Sometimes I have barely any symptoms and other times nothing but problems. My temps are not going high like I wish they would. 

Anyway, I called that stupid doctor again. She's had my chart in her office for months now and I still can't get a phone call. Seems like the only way to get her to face me is to make an appt to see her, which I really don't want to pay again to tell her the same thing I paid last time to tell her. I don't know what I want to do. Pay her $50 to get the run around or pay some other doctor about $150 and hope they are a little more helpful? I really just wanted to use this dr for the hsg anyway. When I do get pregnant I definitely plan on finding a different one. It was supposed to be so much easier . As an established patient they already know your history and I don't have to explain all my issues. What if a new doc feels that I shouldn't be trying and give me a hard time too. Then what? It's just so frustrating!!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Three more days for you, huh? Getting nervous? Hope your symptoms are still going strong. I believe it's going to be a light pms cycle for me. Sometimes I have barely any symptoms and other times nothing but problems. My temps are not going high like I wish they would.
> 
> Anyway, I called that stupid doctor again. She's had my chart in her office for months now and I still can't get a phone call. Seems like the only way to get her to face me is to make an appt to see her, which I really don't want to pay again to tell her the same thing I paid last time to tell her. I don't know what I want to do. Pay her $50 to get the run around or pay some other doctor about $150 and hope they are a little more helpful? I really just wanted to use this dr for the hsg anyway. When I do get pregnant I definitely plan on finding a different one. It was supposed to be so much easier . As an established patient they already know your history and I don't have to explain all my issues. What if a new doc feels that I shouldn't be trying and give me a hard time too. Then what? It's just so frustrating!!




Hi sweetie you hang in there, no doc. can push you away from what you want, find another doc. if you are not happy with this one, a 150 dollars is mild compared to a months and a year of waiting for a little bunddle of joy, it is worth a little more money and a different doc. yo get that.:hugs::hugs: As for me cd 24 and temp is at 98.2 this morning wish it was higher, but cant have it all, I just hope I still get a BFP, BBS are still sore, I did have a spot Of blood wed just like a eye dropper drop of blood when I wiped, so dont know, due for AF sunday, I hope she doesnt show, But if she does, then off to next month, It will be dissapointing, but just have to keep trying, still feeling a little congested, but ok. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sounds like IB, maybe? Oh that is so exciting! Not pushing for you to get too excited but that's not stopping me over here. Wow, I think you may have caught something there, yay! Please please please, af stay away. I don't know how you can stand not testing. Don't pay any attention to those temps. And thank you, I think I just might do that. Have to talk it over with hubby first. Money is kinda tight around here lately.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Sounds like IB, maybe? Oh that is so exciting! Not pushing for you to get too excited but that's not stopping me over here. Wow, I think you may have caught something there, yay! Please please please, af stay away. I don't know how you can stand not testing. Don't pay any attention to those temps. And thank you, I think I just might do that. Have to talk it over with hubby first. Money is kinda tight around here lately.

Me personally I just really think there is nothing to exspensive to get a little bunddle of joy. But yes I know exactly what you mean about money being tight, Hubby is a private securty quard and at 10 dollars an hour it still doesnt stretch very far and he is the only one working, so yes I know exactly where you are coming from. I do hope AF doesnt come, trying not to test is really hard, but if she showes no need to test if she doesnt then of course I will test, but to refrain from doing it is hard. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

You know if it was a late implantation then AF wont show on time and will be late so more and likely may have to wait for aleast a week for the hormones to elevate, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

The crazy thing is as bad as he claim to want this he can't stand the thought of spending money on it since the reversal but he's put thousands and thousands of dollars into his car in the last 2 yrs and still going. Makes sure he keeps money aside for that.....I know how you feel about testing. I have given up on that. But then again I haven't had much reason to believe I needed to. I have been holding on to this one test for about 5 months now.


----------



## mybabyluv3

How many dpo were you when it happened?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> The crazy thing is as bad as he claim to want this he can't stand the thought of spending money on it since the reversal but he's put thousands and thousands of dollars into his car in the last 2 yrs and still going. Makes sure he keeps money aside for that.....I know how you feel about testing. I have given up on that. But then again I haven't had much reason to believe I needed to. I have been holding on to this one test for about 5 months now.

I tell you honey MEN some times make you soooo angry, I know that has to get under your skin, If it were me I would be furious about that, It would make you feel that he doesnt find the baby as important to him as it is to you, but some men dont think about when they do something like that what us women may think, I do hope that is not the case, but with that situation cant help but think that, chances are that is not what he feels I am sure he wants it as much as you, but at times situations like that would make you think that, Its rough at times my hubby does those things and I get in thise ranges of thoughts and then out of the blue he starts talking about the baby and it changes your whole thought and again, Like then you say to yourself why did I think such a thing? they drive you crazy sometimes, but you have to love them. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> How many dpo were you when it happened?

8 dpo I believe


----------



## mybabyluv3

Please, after all the badgering he did about how it's my fault I'm not pregnant! I just wish he would understand that I did do a major switch to my body by getting my tubes tied. It is not unheard of for things not to be back to normal after a reversal and that more than likely you will need to help things along. He doesn't get that at all and isn't willing to hear me explain. If he heard someone else tell him, I bet he'd be more on board. So between that and this stupid car that his life revolves around it's like. I try to not be that nagging wife and let him have his thing. I think all men, and women, should have their own outlet or hobby but when it consumes your whole life it's a problem. I mean his mind is on the car 24/7. No exaggeration! Maybe he's using that to not deal with what is really on his mind.


----------



## mybabyluv3

8dpo is right on time..not late at all. I think you should be safe to start testing about 2 days after implantation. Remember it's when you ovulate that determines when your next cycle will start. How long is your average lp? I'm getting more and more excited for you!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Please, after all the badgering he did about how it's my fault I'm not pregnant! I just wish he would understand that I did do a major switch to my body by getting my tubes tied. It is not unheard of for things not to be back to normal after a reversal and that more than likely you will need to help things along. He doesn't get that at all and isn't willing to hear me explain. If he heard someone else tell him, I bet he'd be more on board. So between that and this stupid car that his life revolves around it's like. I try to not be that nagging wife and let him have his thing. I think all men, and women, should have their own outlet or hobby but when it consumes your whole life it's a problem. I mean his mind is on the car 24/7. No exaggeration! Maybe he's using that to not deal with what is really on his mind.

 You know sweetie you could very well be right men deal with things so differently then us women.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> 8dpo is right on time..not late at all. I think you should be safe to start testing about 2 days after implantation. Remember it's when you ovulate that determines when your next cycle will start. How long is your average lp? I'm getting more and more excited for you!

well LP is normally about 13 or 14 is that good or bad?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Can't get any better than that. I started taking b6 because mine was getting short like 11 days and since I've been at 14. Sounds like everything is lined up just the way it should for your bfp. If you don't have anything by Sunday I would definitely test!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Think implantation, they say, happens between 6-11 so 8 dpo is about the average.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Think implantation, they say, happens between 6-11 so 8 dpo is about the average.

oh babyluv I hope this is it, I really do, but Yes I will test if It doesnt come by sunday, I am really scared though to come up with another neg, Got so used to seeing the same thing each and every month, well you know what I mean we have been on this journey together, right from the start. Thankyou for being such a good friend and a listener, I do hope if I am you will follow, HUGS HUGS FFRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh I better be next, lol! Enough already.......


----------



## tiatammy

OOOh babyluv I just came back from my brothers next door and his daughter my niece just found out she is pregnant, I am happy for her dont get me wrong, but dear god it hurts, I am :cry::cry::cry: I mean she has been trying for 2 months and bam, her and her boyfriend live with my brother niether have a job. My hubby works everyday we have a home, go to church doing all the right things and no BFP in a 13 months, I am soooo upset, I thought I could handle it, but obviously I cant. I am hurting soooo bad. Sorry I just needed to talk, I got to go, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> OOOh babyluv I just came back from my brothers next door and his daughter my niece just found out she is pregnant, I am happy for her dont get me wrong, but dear god it hurts, I am :cry::cry::cry: I mean she has been trying for 2 months and bam, her and her boyfriend live with my brother niether have a job. My hubby works everyday we have a home, go to church doing all the right things and no BFP in a 13 months, I am soooo upset, I thought I could handle it, but obviously I cant. I am hurting soooo bad. Sorry I just needed to talk, I got to go, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS

Babyluv I just lost my personal home page every time I click on quick you know it is not bringing up my threads that I have posted on, what is going on what did I do? it might be a while til I figure out what went wrong and all these red x's are showing up ooooooh.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I just got on on my phone and had to log in for the first time since I been going on here from this phone. I thought that was a lil weird. Don't know what is going on.

Sorry you had to deal with all that today. Trust me I know it's hard hearing about pregnancies especially when it's someone close to you. I just hope that if they know how hard you been trying, that they are sensitive to how you're feeling.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I just got on on my phone and had to log in for the first time since I been going on here from this phone. I thought that was a lil weird. Don't know what is going on.

Sorry you had to deal with all that today. Trust me I know it's hard hearing about pregnancies especially when it's someone close to you. I just hope that if they know how hard you been trying, that they are sensitive to how you're feeling.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I just got on on my phone and had to log in for the first time since I been going on here from this phone. I thought that was a lil weird. Don't know what is going on.
> 
> Sorry you had to deal with all that today. Trust me I know it's hard hearing about pregnancies especially when it's someone close to you. I just hope that if they know how hard you been trying, that they are sensitive to how you're feeling.


It was really hard for me yesterday, I am still a little upset, But yes they know how long I have been trying, but of course they seemed like it was no big deal,saying we have been trying for 2 months and now bam, well try trying for 13 months you know what I mean, It hit a nerve is all. How are you today? and finally the site is back to normal dont know what it was yestrday, maybe they were working on the site I dont know? glad it is ok now. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I had a long day today. No time for bnb so chkn in before I finally get in bed at 3am. My lil cousin's prom was today and I spent the whole day riding around with my aunt and getting her ready. Glad I got to get out though. Got a surprise. My sister is up from Florida with her baby. My only niece. She showed up at my aunt's. Wasn't expecting to see them til Sunday when my dad said they were coming to visit me at my house. It was nice to spend time with family. The baby is 13 months and so adorable. Just wanted to hold and squeeze her all day. I want a baby so bad now.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well today is Sunday. Sure hope that you are testing and not out buying pads. I don't do mother's day but I think a positive hpt but would be the nicest present you could receive on today.

I still have another 4 or 5 more days to go. So not looking forward to it. Hioe these days go buy very slow. I'm not sure what is going on with my temps. I'm a bit confused actually. They were going up and down and Sat night I had to use my thermometer and the last temp read 97.78. You know how it saves your last temp? Well when I looked at my chart it said the temp that morn was 98.92. I don't know which one to believe. I do know that I was half sleep that morning and fell right back to sleep after inputting the temp. So out of it that I overslept and my baby was late for school. It's not like it's one number off so it would be easy to say it was a mistake. Anyway, Don't know how much it matters because the next day it was only 97. 7 something. Didn't make it to bed til 5 am so no temp for today. Not really feeling any different so far. Not as bloated as usual. I can't remember my belly being this flat after O and bbs are just starting to get sore. Guess it's one of those months that the B6 is doing it's job.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Just wanted to add that I feel kinda bad watching my hubby today. We usually focus on how we feel and not so much how bad they want this too. He was woken up this morning by his friend announcing that his baby girl was just born. After he hung up I noticed that he turned over and put his hand on my belly. I just reached behind me to hold him. Then my sister and the baby came over. It was his first time seeing her. He came down to say high and tried to be hospitable but when I took her from my sister's arms and she started crying he just went upstairs without a word with his head down. Oh how I wish I could give him that.

Then again, I can't feel too sorry for him. I can't make a baby on my own. He needs to put in a little more effort and make that his focus instead of that stupid car!!! LOL, sorry, just had to put that out there!!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Just wanted to add that I feel kinda bad watching my hubby today. We usually focus on how we feel and not so much how bad they want this too. He was woken up this morning by his friend announcing that his baby girl was just born. After he hung up I noticed that he turned over and put his hand on my belly. I just reached behind me to hold him. Then my sister and the baby came over. It was his first time seeing her. He came down to say high and tried to be hospitable but when I took her from my sister's arms and she started crying he just went upstairs without a word with his head down. Oh how I wish I could give him that.
> 
> Then again, I can't feel too sorry for him. I can't make a baby on my own. He needs to put in a little more effort and make that his focus instead of that stupid car!!! LOL, sorry, just had to put that out there!!

ell I am sure sweetie, that it is just as hard on him as it is on you, but you know men they try not to shoiw their real feelings, You both hang in there, As for me the witch came ON MOTHERS DAY :growlmad::growlmad: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hang in there hun. Why can't she just leave us alone!!!!:growlmad:I am sure to be right behind you. :hugs: to the both of us.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hang in there hun. Why can't she just leave us alone!!!!:growlmad:I am sure to be right behind you. :hugs: to the both of us.

I know what you mean it makes me aooo mad, did email my doc, and told him it has been 13 months and no BFPs, and he said we will see what the ultrasound says on hubby, If it comes back fine, they will go from there. If it comes back fine they are talking of doing the hsg to check the tubes to make sure they are still open, and if they are then they may try thr IUI at his office. Now have to hope the ultra sounds cdomes back good, and the tubes are open. and most of all the IUI works, praying babyluv, I am soooo scared, I feel this will bring me closer the BFP. But all has to go as planned. It just has too, Have you heard anymore from your doc, about anything? hugs hugs friends


----------



## mybabyluv3

I hope you get that hsg done. They say you're sposed to be more likely to get pregnant within 3 months of it. It can clear whatever blockage and makes a good open path for the sperm! Hope that dots the trick. I don't really here too many successful iui stories. Which I don't understand why? You would think it would be so easy. I would try it at least once though but, when they start talking about doing it with all the medications it becomes almost as costly as ivf. Ivf has better success stories. At least you're getting closer and making moves towards the next moves. Afm, no havent heard from that woman yet. Made an appointment for next week but I think I'm not going to go. Just wait to go somewhere else.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I hope you get that hsg done. They say you're sposed to be more likely to get pregnant within 3 months of it. It can clear whatever blockage and makes a good open path for the sperm! Hope that dots the trick. I don't really here too many successful iui stories. Which I don't understand why? You would think it would be so easy. I would try it at least once though but, when they start talking about doing it with all the medications it becomes almost as costly as ivf. Ivf has better success stories. At least you're getting closer and making moves towards the next moves. Afm, no havent heard from that woman yet. Made an appointment for next week but I think I'm not going to go. Just wait to go somewhere else.

Babyluv you do what you think is best for you, and you are comfortable with, This IUI has to work, cant afford IVF, It took us 2 years to save money for the tubal reversal. Time is not on my side, I will be 41 June 27th. The one thing though the IUI was included in the tubal reversal package we purchased, sooo I pray it works. and you said that hsg can also help? WOW that would be wonderful. I do hope you can get a doctor who cares about what you want honey, I think my doc, was a god sent when we found him, he keeps very close contact with us through emails and phone calls even with him being in Louiville Kentucky, I do hope you find one like that. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well it came in full effect early ystrdy morn. Of all days, my daughter was in a program at school and then I had to go up north jersey after my cousin's college graduation to meet up with family, so it was a very busy and long day. I had a good time though. I ran out of my B vitamins and my lp was only 12 days this time. Definitely showing that they were working. Now must get some more. 

I would most definitely go with the iui if it was free. Take advantage of all you can. That is such a boring. Even having such a supportive doctor.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Well it came in full effect early ystrdy morn. Of all days, my daughter was in a program at school and then I had to go up north jersey after my cousin's college graduation to meet up with family, so it was a very busy and long day. I had a good time though. I ran out of my B vitamins and my lp was only 12 days this time. Definitely showing that they were working. Now must get some more.
> 
> I would most definitely go with the iui if it was free. Take advantage of all you can. That is such a boring. Even having such a supportive doctor.

Hi sweetie, just hang in there with me, we will make it, and make sure you get more vitamins :thumbup:, well this weekend just working on the weddind stuff, its right around the corner, so dont have much time to goof off.getting the last minute things done, table settings, invitations ect. Hope you have a good weekend. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

That sounds like it is going to be so nice. Try to take care of everything now so you can enjoy your day. Nothing happening here this wknd. Hubby and I are all alone and I'm stuck with af so that's that, lol.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> That sounds like it is going to be so nice. Try to take care of everything now so you can enjoy your day. Nothing happening here this wknd. Hubby and I are all alone and I'm stuck with af so that's that, lol.

hi sweetie well the weekend here was great as far as the weather, really enjoyed it. well tomm. is the day for hubby's ultra sound,domt know if we will get the results tomm.,but I am sure it wont take long to get them. hope all turns out well, fingers crossed, and alot of praying tonight. Then have to pray all turns out well for me, when they start the testing for me. So sorry about your weekend sweetie as far as AF goes. I wish she would stay away from both of us HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

Babyluv just came back from doc. and prayers do work well everything looks good for hubby, now need to pray all goes well with me now, sent results to doc. waiting on resonse to what is next. I am so scared all is well with him what if it isnt with me I a nerous reck. Just dont know what to think, I really hope it is not to late for me, I am afraid there will be no eggs, or my eggs wont mature enough with what I do or may have left. Hope all is well with you. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

You need to get that HSG done! That is awesome that everything is all well with him. I know that doesn't make you less anxious now that you still don't know what's going on. My hubby had 2 sa's done that were almost too good so I know how you feel. Trust me. Good thing is you're already on your way to the next steps. Although, it would be great to not have to worry about anything but being pregnant. Have you had any tests done at all for progesterone or FSH? I'm scared to death of those tests. I had not too great FSH levels last year and tested again the next month and they were good so not too sure what's going on. Trying not to think about it. Women are having babies older and older these days so I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I don't believe this mess! I got a call from that doctor's office today finally. I had forgotten I had made an appointment since that seems the only way to speak to her. Well the nurse calls to tell me not to bother to come in. She says the doctor wants me to call this infertility office for the HSG. I asked why she is sending me there instead of the hospital she had me call and ask for the price. Remember the very cheap price they had given me? She says she doesn't do HSGs to see if the tubes are clear! Can you believe that? I can't. Its been about 4 months I've been asking her for this test and even spoke to her face to face. Now she doesn't do them?? She even had me have my op report sent to her for review. Why she didn't just tell me that in the beginning is beyond me. Now I have to call this place and pray they don't tell me they don't do it without insurance like this other spot I called, and hope it doesn't cost me an arm and a leg. I can't even call until I have the money to pay for the initial consult. She couldn't even call me and tell me herself.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> You need to get that HSG done! That is awesome that everything is all well with him. I know that doesn't make you less anxious now that you still don't know what's going on. My hubby had 2 sa's done that were almost too good so I know how you feel. Trust me. Good thing is you're already on your way to the next steps. Although, it would be great to not have to worry about anything but being pregnant. Have you had any tests done at all for progesterone or FSH? I'm scared to death of those tests. I had not too great FSH levels last year and tested again the next month and they were good so not too sure what's going on. Trying not to think about it. Women are having babies older and older these days so I don't think you have anything to worry about.

Hi sweetie, Have had the FSH done it did come back good doc. said, I am no where near menapausal and hormones checked back in september they were good, so just got off the phone with doc. office, they just gor hubbys ultra sound results, and doc. is to look at them friday, he is in surgey for the next 2 days, so should know what the next step is by monday. I know he did say something about the hsg, so I believe he will do that first, if everything is fine there then he was talking about the IUI. Things have just got to be still good with me, I really didnt want anything to be wrong with hubby, but now I know its not, I feel so bad now I know it is me, I hope ypu know what I mean didnt really want anything to be wrong with either of us, I just feel what if it is something that will take awhile to fix, that is what I am afraid of. I dont have time. Here I go rambling SORRY just nerves you dont think I have anything to worry about sooooo I am going to try not to worry, THANKS FOR THE ENCOURAGING WORDS :hugs:Something has to give this is driving me crazy. hope all is well with you sweetie. On cd 11 OPK still neg. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Wow, I just called and they want $300 just for the initial consult. $100 at time you make appointment!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I got what you mean. There is no reason for both of us, us and our hubbys to have something wrong. It just sucks that we have to be the cause. So now the wait continues. Don't you just hate knowing the results are in but yet, you still have to wait to hear them.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I got what you mean. There is no reason for both of us, us and our hubbys to have something wrong. It just sucks that we have to be the cause. So now the wait continues. Don't you just hate knowing the results are in but yet, you still have to wait to hear them.

It is crazy,Ther always seems to be more to fix with a woman than a man, and that is what sucks, 300 for consult are they crazy? see why women get soooo mad and frustrated, exspeacially if you dont have that kind of money. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

Babyluv I need to run, Taking my dad to kidney doc. this morning, Hope to talk with you later if you are on, hope all goes well with both of us, Lot of praying going on. we need to hang in there and support one another as we have been, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS. I just realized we are the only ones on this post and have been the only ones for sometime now, Not complaining, but we are the ones that seem to talk the most. thats cool I like it. FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hope everything is well with your dad. How has he been doing? Haven't asked you about him lately, sorry.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hope everything is well with your dad. How has he been doing? Haven't asked you about him lately, sorry.

Hi sweetie my da is doing much better thankyou, I just read your other post that I missed I cant believe that the doc. did such a horrible thing as to not just come out and tell you she doesnt do them, that is so wrong 4 months OOOOH I would go off on her for sure, She would with out a doubt not forget me that I would make syre of, I am sooo sorry to hear that. :hugs:. Went to my dads kidney doc and he says everything lokks great. Boy was that a relief to hear, been worried about him. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Glad to hear he is doing well. I know that has to take some pressure off you. Yeah I didn't think you read that part. Is that crazy or what? I had a bad vibe from her from the first I met her 2 yrs ago. Finally over af so now the wait. How are you making out? Any signs of O yet?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Glad to hear he is doing well. I know that has to take some pressure off you. Yeah I didn't think you read that part. Is that crazy or what? I had a bad vibe from her from the first I met her 2 yrs ago. Finally over af so now the wait. How are you making out? Any signs of O yet?

Hi sweetie, the strangest thing this month, I have had no LH serge no temp shift this month, I am on cd 13, and always get a serge cd 9,10 or 11. temp has been staying at 97.9 for the past 6 days, there has been no sign at all of the serge or signs of ovulation, I did email the doc. havent heard from him yet, on what is going on or what he is going to do. That has not happened since I have been temping since september of 2011. I am really going nuts to what the hell is going on. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

It is very possible to have a delayed ovulation. Ovulation is supposed to be the most unpredictable part of the cycle. Rmbr it is the lp that is supposed to stay about the same. I wouldn't worry that it could be an anovulatory cycle just yet. Hope the dr gets in touch with you soon to give you a better answer. I have only temped once, about 3 days ago. Not on purpose. Don't know what my problem seems to be. Now with the weekend I know it's gonna be even harder. CD10 today. I have ovulated between days 13 and 16.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Are you using opks too?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Are you using opks too?

HI BABYLUV, On cd 15 and still no ovulation, no temp shift, and all OPKs fron cd 9 to n ow are still neg, I am getting a O no happy face at all. this is driving me crazy, and doc. still has not gotton back with me yet, qrrrr. It has been sooooo HOT here like almost 90 degrees, been staying in the air to stay cool, Hope all is well with you sweetie. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sorry to hear you're still waiting. That sucks. I felt like that the first time I used OPKs. It was like torture. How was your weekend? I haven't done too much of anything. Trying to find something to get into today before the day is over and I feel you on the heat. Remember I am Muslim, so I am covered even though the summer. I try to stay in from the heat as much as possible. I did get out last night. A long time friend of mine treated me to the movies. It had been such a long time since we hung out. I miss living close to friends and family. We went to see What To Expect. I really liked it. But of course I would, being it's all about being pregnant! Have you seen it? Some ttc may find it hard but I thought it was pretty funny and will definitely get the dvd.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Sorry to hear you're still waiting. That sucks. I felt like that the first time I used OPKs. It was like torture. How was your weekend? I haven't done too much of anything. Trying to find something to get into today before the day is over and I feel you on the heat. Remember I am Muslim, so I am covered even though the summer. I try to stay in from the heat as much as possible. I did get out last night. A long time friend of mine treated me to the movies. It had been such a long time since we hung out. I miss living close to friends and family. We went to see What To Expect. I really liked it. But of course I would, being it's all about being pregnant! Have you seen it? Some ttc may find it hard but I thought it was pretty funny and will definitely get the dvd.

No sweetie I havent seen that, but sure sounds good. well cd 17 and still no happy face, called the docs. office they have been having trouble with their computers, soooo that is why I have not heard from them talked with the office this morning, and that is what they told me, sooo I gave them the info about what has been going on the recep. said she would give the doc the info, and I should hear from him sometime today, fingers crossed he gives me some good news on heading forward.Oh and yes that is right I forgot about you being muslim,Oh sweetie I do feel for you with the cover up you wear, I know it has to be hard at times for you when it is so hot. :hugs:. How are things with you sweetie hope all is well. and I will keep you informed about what doc. says. this weekend we did go to mother inlaws and had a cook out, but it was sooo hot. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I really hope he tells you something soon. He might want to try clomid. The sooner you know the better. It is so hot. I can't believe we're going into summer already. Time flies!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I really hope he tells you something soon. He might want to try clomid. The sooner you know the better. It is so hot. I can't believe we're going into summer already. Time flies!

Hi babyluv I spoke to doc. he says my charts in his own words, said they were boobie, lol well he also said that I couldnt be on cd 17 as of today, but I have counted and counted and it is still coming up the same I dont inderstand my cyle started on 5/13/12 that was cd 1 and today is 5/30/12 and that puts me at cd 17, I am so confused. well he wants me to come to kentucky and have a tubal x-ray hubby to do another SA and then we will go from there. I am now trying to figure out where I went wrong on my charts, and I still keep coming up with the same nimbers, grrrrr HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm on cd13 or 14 and you started before me so I don't get that one either sweetie. He obviously doesn't know what he's tlkn about. Sorry. Glad he is ready to move forward, but wow Kentucky? How far is that from you? Sorry I am clueless when it comes to the midwest. Poor hubby has to go through another sa, seriously? Oh well, it will all be worth it in the end..


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I'm on cd13 or 14 and you started before me so I don't get that one either sweetie. He obviously doesn't know what he's tlkn about. Sorry. Glad he is ready to move forward, but wow Kentucky? How far is that from you? Sorry I am clueless when it comes to the midwest. Poor hubby has to go through another sa, seriously? Oh well, it will all be worth it in the end..

Hello sweetie, kentucky is 6 hrs and 30 min from us, so it is a travel. This charting is driving me crazy I have went over and over it it is still the same. started period on 5/13/12 that would be cd 1, now today is 5/30/12 which would mean today I am on cd 18 right? Am I going nuts because that is what it comes up to. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

No you are not nuts! I don't know what that doctor was talking about. Are all these tests he wants done free of charge or do you have to pay and only the iui cycle is covered? The Dr I went to does a free ivf cycle if both tubes are still open, but you have to pay $200 for the HSG first.


----------



## tiatammy

the IUI is to be included in our fetility package we puchased back in april when I had the tubal reversal. Now does that or does it not put today at cd 18?


----------



## mybabyluv3

CD 18 it is!!!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> CD 18 it is!!!

OOOOOH I have no idea what he is talking about then, I really dont know what else to do? I did go over it again today with my sister inlaw and she said yes it puts you at cd 18, this doc is driving me nuts.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Lol, I don't know what to tell you. That's a bit weird for him to say that. Was he looking at the right chart? I have to figure out how to get my info back. My phone went out on me so I've been using my old phone so don't have my apps and not sure how to transfer my info from that one app. I still have ff too though. And I still haven't temped yet. Guess I'm just winging it this cycle. Maybe take a random check and see if my temp is up so at least I know I've ovulated.


----------



## mybabyluv3

So I just checked again and I am on cd14. Cycle started cd17 4 days after you so yes you are definitely on cd 18.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Lol, I don't know what to tell you. That's a bit weird for him to say that. Was he looking at the right chart? I have to figure out how to get my info back. My phone went out on me so I've been using my old phone so don't have my apps and not sure how to transfer my info from that one app. I still have ff too though. And I still haven't temped yet. Guess I'm just winging it this cycle. Maybe take a random check and see if my temp is up so at least I know I've ovulated.

sounds like a good plan to me, I am trying to figure out the FF myself and how to set it up, and then be able to bring it over to this site, I not sure how to do it, I think I am going to do it so others can see it and interpret it for me. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

It was pretty easy, but I'm not the one to ask how, lol. Yes do that so you can join the rest of us. I only use the free version. Just imagine if I was paying all this time and still not pregnant. It's only good if your looking for interpretation and detailed stats. About every other month they automatically put you on a free supreme trial for 5 days. That's good enough for me.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> It was pretty easy, but I'm not the one to ask how, lol. Yes do that so you can join the rest of us. I only use the free version. Just imagine if I was paying all this time and still not pregnant. It's only good if your looking for interpretation and detailed stats. About every other month they automatically put you on a free supreme trial for 5 days. That's good enough for me.

You cant use it every month free? If it is not free for every month I can afford any more monthly payments thats for sure, have to save money now for another trip to kentucky.


----------



## mybabyluv3

No the premium version is a trial basis. Just to use the site it's free. It just comes with a more personalized view.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> No the premium version is a trial basis. Just to use the site it's free. It just comes with a more personalized view.

So if I use the charting it is going to cost me? I cant use it for each cycle every month for free right? Sorry just trying to understand this stuff I am new to all this computer stuff. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

It's free. Think if I send you link I get a free trial. Let me look


----------



## mybabyluv3

Actually, just click on my chart and you will see the sign up free option on top right.


----------



## mybabyluv3

The free version is just limited. You get a chart and can still do some of the activities like the classes and all that stuff but certain pieces of info wont show on your chart. It will have a list when you sign up of what's included in the free version. Once you sign up there is a option for you to share your chart. Think you just follow that. It will tell you how to do it. Then go to your bnb user cp to add it on here. It might even do it for you. Cant remember.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Actually, just click on my chart and you will see the sign up free option on top right.

Ok I see that now do you use it every month free? now when you use yours what exactly do you get free? just charting the temps are free ? and cost if you use other data?


----------



## tiatammy

Didnt get that post til I posted mine, we must of posted the same time I understand now thankyou. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS, I hope I can get it set up, I will have my hubby help me he is a computer wizard he was the one who got me set up on here and helped me, and showed me how to post and that stuff, I get confused with this computer stuff., lol HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

You know I'm not paying every month for that, lol! You get a calendar and chart. Put some info doesn't show up, like it might not say what dpo you are on. And your chart wont show on the bottom the color coded symptoms. They also do an interpretation where they list your stats and tell you how likely you are to be pregnant that cycle and compare yours to others and your previous cycles. You don't get all that with the free version.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I feel you. Remember use my chart so I get the credit for recommending you, hehe!!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> You know I'm not paying every month for that, lol! You get a calendar and chart. Put some info doesn't show up, like it might not say what dpo you are on. And your chart wont show on the bottom the color coded symptoms. They also do an interpretation where they list your stats and tell you how likely you are to be pregnant that cycle and compare yours to others and your previous cycles. You don't get all that with the free version.

Well all I want to be able to do is put in temps and to see what they would predict my ovulation would be, so just for temping and so I can see the temp shifts, and so others like you can tell me what they see, you know what I mean? I dont want all cm color codes and all that dont understand it anyway lol, but just to temps amd to keep track of cd you know. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

babyluv, this is what is going on now, I am on cd 20 as of today and when I went to the restroom, I wiped of course lol and i saw like brown mucas discharge and then little later it was just a little red , but ony see it when I wipe, now I am not due for AF for another 6 days, could it be implantation bleed? I have not tested I figured I would wait til AF, but this has never happen before, I am so scared. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Implantation bleeding yes! It's usually a brown discharge and sounds like it's right around the same time. I hope this is it and not just a fluke like last time. Sounds very very promising and I wouldn't worry at all. Don't know how you could stand it. I would be testing by tomorrow. Are you sure you didn't ovulate yet this cycle? Almost forgot about that whole ordeal.

I haven't really been focused this month. No temps. Only one and I tried yesterday since it should be time for O and thermometer was acting weird. Think I got a reading finally that was really low, so it might've been o day but today my sleep was broken when he came to bed all 5 in the morning and an hour later we were up fighting over who was taking up the bed. So no temp today. Besides all that, somethings going on with my head. Since Tues. my lymph nodes behind the ear and one in front are swollen. They hurt and then I got bit by something around my eye. My eyebrow has a big knot, my eye and whole left side of my face are swollen. Got checked and all she said was I must've had an infection and just keep watch of the glands and take benadryl for the itching. I have a job interview on Monday. Hope I don't have to go in looking all swelled and crazy, lol!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Implantation bleeding yes! It's usually a brown discharge and sounds like it's right around the same time. I hope this is it and not just a fluke like last time. Sounds very very promising and I wouldn't worry at all. Don't know how you could stand it. I would be testing by tomorrow. Are you sure you didn't ovulate yet this cycle? Almost forgot about that whole ordeal.
> 
> I haven't really been focused this month. No temps. Only one and I tried yesterday since it should be time for O and thermometer was acting weird. Think I got a reading finally that was really low, so it might've been o day but today my sleep was broken when he came to bed all 5 in the morning and an hour later we were up fighting over who was taking up the bed. So no temp today. Besides all that, somethings going on with my head. Since Tues. my lymph nodes behind the ear and one in front are swollen. They hurt and then I got bit by something around my eye. My eyebrow has a big knot, my eye and whole left side of my face are swollen. Got checked and all she said was I must've had an infection and just keep watch of the glands and take benadryl for the itching. I have a job interview on Monday. Hope I don't have to go in looking all swelled and crazy, lol!

Babyluv, I do hope this is it, How long does implantation vleed last, like I said its not a whole lot at times its brown and then other times it red, I am wearing a tampon TMI sorry, but when I have removed the tampon whats on it is brown, I am so confused, but like I said noot due for AF til the 8th this is nuts, and it is driving me crazy, Just a little cramping nothing to complain about, bbs are not sore, dont feel sick, tired though. I just hope my cycles arent screwing up. I have been like 2 days late for AF, and sometime a day early, but never this early, and its not a flow,when the tampon is removed there is only like maybe the amount of I would say TSP. I am going crazy.I do hope you get better, I hope your swelling goes down sweetie, that does not sound comfortable at all. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS Still spotting


----------



## tiatammy

Oh as far as ovulation, never got a positive OPK, But may have missed it too,But temps have been crazy, because really had many wasnt taken at the same time as usual, so it leaves me in the dark, Not sur what to tell the doc. I am having this spotting now. I am suppose to call is office the first day of my cycle which was to be the 8th. I quess I wait and see if it comes or if this turns in to full flow. Because I was to have that tubal x-ray on cd 6,7,8,or 9, and hubby was to have a repeat of SA, I dont know :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Do you usually spot before af? IB usually can be just one spot or last a few days. That would be really early for the start of af. Wouldn't it be something to get a BFP right before you're scheduled for all those tests? Remember dangermousse that stopped on this thread? She just got her BFP this week. Maybe it's spreading around!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Do you usually spot before af? IB usually can be just one spot or last a few days. That would be really early for the start of af. Wouldn't it be something to get a BFP right before you're scheduled for all those tests? Remember dangermousse that stopped on this thread? She just got her BFP this week. Maybe it's spreading around!

No I dont usually spot before cycle and never this early, thats why I am so confused, today is now a very light flow, I took a preg test yesterday and it was neg. But some women have said I may not gat a positive til the day AF was originally exspected which would be the 8th. this has really got me going crazy. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

How you making out now Tia? Are you testing in the morning? I can't think of no other reason for the spotting besides pregnancy. Hope this is your time. Afm, still sick with the same symptoms. Tryna get it together. My house is a mess!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> How you making out now Tia? Are you testing in the morning? I can't think of no other reason for the spotting besides pregnancy. Hope this is your time. Afm, still sick with the same symptoms. Tryna get it together. My house is a mess!

well babyluv I am on cd 25 and still bleeding, I just dont know, and the last 2 days has went to a heavy flow. this is so messed up,was originally due tomm. so will test tomm. I am so ypset with this, if I am not pregnant, something is SAD HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm so sorry. For what you're going through and for not being here as much. With no positive test it seems like an early period. Still, it is very strange with the spotting and you not ever experiencing thats before. Is this throwing you off from scheduling your HSG? I hope not. What is your doctor saying? I think my cycle will end early because I didn't take any of my vitamins this cycle. Especially the B6. Maybe you should give it a try. I know it really helped me, If you are not already. All I know is Im at cd23. Not sure the dpo. I will say, I rmbr before I started the B vits I had a 28-31 day cycle and once it was only 24 days. It really threw me. Just saying it does happen sometimes and nothing be wrong. Keep your head up sweetie. It will happen!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I'm so sorry. For what you're going through and for not being here as much. With no positive test it seems like an early period. Still, it is very strange with the spotting and you not ever experiencing thats before. Is this throwing you off from scheduling your HSG? I hope not. What is your doctor saying? I think my cycle will end early because I didn't take any of my vitamins this cycle. Especially the B6. Maybe you should give it a try. I know it really helped me, If you are not already. All I know is Im at cd23. Not sure the dpo. I will say, I rmbr before I started the B vits I had a 28-31 day cycle and once it was only 24 days. It really threw me. Just saying it does happen sometimes and nothing be wrong. Keep your head up sweetie. It will happen!

hi sweetie got a email from doc. he said it was a no ovulation cycle, and a bad cycle, and it does happen, well this is the first for me that I do know. the bleeding finally stopped on the 7th so 8 days of bleeding never has happened, just glad it stopped so we will see when the next cycle is.. because idont know when it will be this bleeding really threw me off. I normally have a 26 to a 28 day cycle and lately it has been a 26 so if it is 26 still I should be due again june 28th a day after my birthday 2 days before anniversarry and my renewing of vows on the 30th, so it will hit on birthday, anniversarry and the wedding day, thats is offel, just cant win :nope: lol. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS OH I dont use the vit B havent tried it scared to add anything to screw me up more you know what I mean.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh that is awful! I feel for you, I really do. Maybe since this cycle was so wacky, it will still be messed up and hold off till everything is over. Or start early and you get pregnant on the wedding day. I know' wishful thinking, but you never know. If it does have to come at that time, I hope it's a very light and painless time. Wow that sucks. Anyway, are you excited? That sounds like it's going to be a very joyous week for you. I know you can't wait.

I'm just waiting for af to bust in on me. CD26 so it's coming. I have to keep checking what day I'm on because I have no PMS like usual. Don't want it to just surprise me while I'm unprepared.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Oh that is awful! I feel for you, I really do. Maybe since this cycle was so wacky, it will still be messed up and hold off till everything is over. Or start early and you get pregnant on the wedding day. I know' wishful thinking, but you never know. If it does have to come at that time, I hope it's a very light and painless time. Wow that sucks. Anyway, are you excited? That sounds like it's going to be a very joyous week for you. I know you can't wait.
> 
> I'm just waiting for af to bust in on me. CD26 so it's coming. I have to keep checking what day I'm on because I have no PMS like usual. Don't want it to just surprise me while I'm unprepared.

Hi sweetie, yes I am excited,,,,, I just hope in a way it does hold off for everything, but lately with me I just dont know lol, and no you dont want to be caught off quard that is for sure. My niece just lost her baby yesterday I feel soooo bad for her this was her first. the sack was growing, but the baby wasnt. this happened to me years ago before I had my daughter and she is 19 now. with me the baby was growing, but the sack wasnt, and at that time I wasnt off birth control long enough when I got pregnant, and mt niece was only off the pill for 2 months, But the doc. said she can try again, and doc. said her hormones were to low. She still has not past the baby so they said they were going to give her a week to past the baby if he doesnt, then they will do a DNC. It brought back alot of memories with me beings this happened to her, but she needed me and I talked to her, and explained sometimes these things happen and nothing she did caused it, and told her not to blame herself, the good thing is she can try again. hope all goes well with you sweetie. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

That is so sad. That happened to a friend of mine last year. I never suffered a miscarriage so wouldn't begin to know how that feels. It was a good thing that she has you, one that can sympathize with her situation. It only sucks that you had to bring up those old memories. Ar least you have something great to look forward to coming up soon. 

PMS starting to kick in over here. Boobs are getting heavy and a little sore, and the gas is kicking in too. I only hope it says off till at least tomorrow night. This new job I'm working on want me to come in tomorrow and spend the day shadowing someone. It wouldn't be pretty if af decides to show up while I'm there, LOL! Today is cd27 so it would be right on time if it did. Just horrible.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> That is so sad. That happened to a friend of mine last year. I never suffered a miscarriage so wouldn't begin to know how that feels. It was a good thing that she has you, one that can sympathize with her situation. It only sucks that you had to bring up those old memories. Ar least you have something great to look forward to coming up soon.
> 
> PMS starting to kick in over here. Boobs are getting heavy and a little sore, and the gas is kicking in too. I only hope it says off till at least tomorrow night. This new job I'm working on want me to come in tomorrow and spend the day shadowing someone. It wouldn't be pretty if af decides to show up while I'm there, LOL! Today is cd27 so it would be right on time if it did. Just horrible.

Hi sweetie I believe this is cd 17 for me I am sooo screwed up with this last mess up with my cycle, so not sure what is going on or if and when it is due. hope yours stays away for you, niece is still having good days and bad, and still has not passed the baby, and hasnt started to show signs that she is going to pass the baby, so they may have to do a DNC. Still busy with wedding things, it has been crazy here,LOL HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

When is the wedding again? I've been so out of it. Can't believe it's been so many days since I've checked in here. Started that new job this week, so I'm trying to get used to that. It's been since my surgery last May that I've worked. I am wore out already, lol! Sorry to hear your niece is still going though it. Hope it comes to an end soon for her. Oh and another month down for me too. Coming off af now.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Ok we're in July now. What's been up stranger? Ha Ha, I know I'm the last person that should be talking. How are you? How was the wedding? I know I missed it. Haven't spoken since before. I miss my bnb buddy. Hope all is well with you. AFM, I'm just getting adjusted to this new job and schedule. Just things happen. Not pushing it this month. When I save some money up I will start in full force. I only know that I on cd19 now because it's kinda impossible to ignore your cycle completely after you've been so focused on it for over a year. Ya know? 

Anyway; just checking in. Don't be a stranger for too long.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Ok we're in July now. What's been up stranger? Ha Ha, I know I'm the last person that should be talking. How are you? How was the wedding? I know I missed it. Haven't spoken since before. I miss my bnb buddy. Hope all is well with you. AFM, I'm just getting adjusted to this new job and schedule. Just things happen. Not pushing it this month. When I save some money up I will start in full force. I only know that I on cd19 now because it's kinda impossible to ignore your cycle completely after you've been so focused on it for over a year. Ya know?
> 
> Anyway; just checking in. Don't be a stranger for too long.:hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi sweetie eveything went great, it was wonderful, Sooo glad things are going well with the job, sorry you are so tired, take it slow if you can, hahahaha I know that is impossible when it comes to work. I am on cd5 today, How lovely got AF the day before the wedding GRRRRRR HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

That is so cruel!! I want to see a pic. You can email or pm it to me. My husband must be around a bunch of babies because he keeps texting me today that he wants a son. I'm like cough up some money then. I think it will be wise for me to work a little more before getting pregnant, but if it happens I won't be mad. What's going on with you and the testing with the TR doc? I need an update. And more details about your big day.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> That is so cruel!! I want to see a pic. You can email or pm it to me. My husband must be around a bunch of babies because he keeps texting me today that he wants a son. I'm like cough up some money then. I think it will be wise for me to work a little more before getting pregnant, but if it happens I won't be mad. What's going on with you and the testing with the TR doc? I need an update. And more details about your big day.

everything with the weding went great, have no way to send pic. all went well and very pretty. As for me been MIA because of alot going on, have to have the hsg done will send more info when I know more HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm glad to see all is well. I just haven't been on much because of work. When I get home i'm beat. Not going back till Wed so have some days to myself. Been sick with this cold. CD 9 for me so at least af is over and I don't have to deal with that too. Don't stay away so long. Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I'm glad to see all is well. I just haven't been on much because of work. When I get home i'm beat. Not going back till Wed so have some days to myself. Been sick with this cold. CD 9 for me so at least af is over and I don't have to deal with that too. Don't stay away so long. Enjoy the rest of your weekend!

Hi sweetie sorry I stayed away to long lol. well as for me on cd 4, I have to save up $6oo.oo for me to go back to the doc. for that tubal dye x-ray, I am so frustrated, do hope I concieve naturally before I have to get the x-ray that would be wonderful, but the way my luck has been running this year as far as concieveing hasnt been so good. Really trying to stay positive, but it is sooo hard. I do hope you get some rest. I hope to hear good news from you soon, one of us needs it lol. HUGS HUGS, I will try to stayu intouch, have been spending alot of time on our rental property, in fixing it up, our last renters tore it up so alot of repairs have been going on. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

How are you sweetie hope all is well with you, I am on cd 5 soon waiting ovulation, and trying again this month hope all works. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hi Hun, I know I've been MIA too. Don't i know about tryna come up with money. I haven't been able to save anything. Hope to be able to start soon. Why does everything have to be so expensive? I have been just going with the flow and seeing where that gets me for now. It's Ramadan so I'm fasting this month so not really a good time for ttc I guess. Think I ovulated already. CD18 and nipples have been a lil sore the past 2 days so Think it's safe to say I'm in the tww. Have dtd around that time but not holding my breath for any miracles. Have come to grips with needing help, but still gonna try on my own. Not working full weeks but still tired as I don't know what. 

I hope things look up for both of us before the end of the year at least. I don't think that's too much to ask for right? Anyway, take care. I hope you get your rentals squared away quickly. I know how time consuming that can be.


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hi Hun, I know I've been MIA too. Don't i know about tryna come up with money. I haven't been able to save anything. Hope to be able to start soon. Why does everything have to be so expensive? I have been just going with the flow and seeing where that gets me for now. It's Ramadan so I'm fasting this month so not really a good time for ttc I guess. Think I ovulated already. CD18 and nipples have been a lil sore the past 2 days so Think it's safe to say I'm in the tww. Have dtd around that time but not holding my breath for any miracles. Have come to grips with needing help, but still gonna try on my own. Not working full weeks but still tired as I don't know what.
> 
> I hope things look up for both of us before the end of the year at least. I don't think that's too much to ask for right? Anyway, take care. I hope you get your rentals squared away quickly. I know how time consuming that can be.

Hi sweetie well cd 11 for me and just got my poss. opk his morning, so the bedding is on, wish me luck lol. wishing us both the best. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Happy bding!! Girl you better get going, lol!!


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Happy bding!! Girl you better get going, lol!!

Hope all is well with you sweetie, miss you. As for me well no symtoms of a BFP in the near future for me, I dont know what else to do I am soooo depressed :cry::cry::cry:, and knowing we have to save up $600.00 to go any further for more testing for the tubal x-ray is not making things look any better.:nope: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sorry to see you're feeling down. I'm on cd 4 so trust I know how it feels. I haven't been able to save any money at all yet. I just believe the tube its closed. Maybe the msg will open it, maybe it won't. Just prepared for the worst and no I have a lot of saving to do before I can even think of other options. It will happen for one of us soon. I've just been tryna keep my movinmind on other things besides baby. Can't even get into baby shows or looking at baby products any nnmore. Too depressing. How's everything else going with you? How's your dad doing?


----------



## tiatammy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Sorry to see you're feeling down. I'm on cd 4 so trust I know how it feels. I haven't been able to save any money at all yet. I just believe the tube its closed. Maybe the msg will open it, maybe it won't. Just prepared for the worst and no I have a lot of saving to do before I can even think of other options. It will happen for one of us soon. I've just been tryna keep my movinmind on other things besides baby. Can't even get into baby shows or looking at baby products any nnmore. Too depressing. How's everything else going with you? How's your dad doing?

Hi sweetie my dads doing real well, thank god. I really have been tempted to start clomid on my own, but I dont know. I want this baby more than anything and am willing to try all I can. I know what you mean about baby stuff. when I first had the tubal reversal, I went and got all the furniture, crib,stroller,baby bouncer, basinet,playpin,high chair, baby bath,baby clothes for a girl and boy, baby play center, walker, baby swing, ect. all that I need for the little bunddle of joy, hoping that I would get pregnant soon aftere the sergery, well it has now been 16 months, sooo I put everything in our out building, because seeing it everyday in the extra room has become to hard to look at. I hope it does happen for the both of us when we least exspect it. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------

